# What's the dumbest thing you have heard



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

while cruising in your ride. every time i would take out my regal people either say "hit that shit" "hop it" or "does that got switches?". 
the funniest thing ive heard was this old ass bar fly looking lady yell "hydraulic it baby! raise your hands !"


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

once i heard someone scream "OH MY GOD LEAPING LIZARD!!"


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

:roflmao: one time i had this guy ask me two hit the switches and i just ignored him since hes was a grown ass man then out of no where he picks up this freakin baby that was like 6 months old and said come on maaan hit them for my son look at my son


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 07:16 PM~18646902
> *:roflmao: one time i had this guy ask me two hit the switches and i just ignored him since hes was a grown ass man then out of no where he picks up this freakin baby that was like 6  months old and said come on maaan hit them for my son look at my son
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn straight using his son to get what he wants :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I have air.  


So all I can do is lay it out and drag ass! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 23 2010, 09:20 PM~18646948
> *I have air.
> So all I can do is lay it out and drag ass! :biggrin:
> *


no ones perfect


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 23 2010, 07:20 PM~18646948
> *I have air.
> So all I can do is lay it out and drag ass! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha

well there is always room for improvment,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Sep 23 2010, 07:13 PM~18646871
> *once i heard someone scream "OH MY GOD LEAPING LIZARD!!"
> *



hahaha

once i had this white milf say to her other milf friend.,

'' oh my god look at those cute little rims''

hahaha

guess 13's ona lincoln look small to them,.,.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

"Why are those cars so low?"

self explanatory


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Some body yelled "Shock it up!" to my buddy at the Woodward cruise. Drunk white people are funny. It's ok I can say that because I'm white. :biggrin:


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

i had a guy at a gas station tell me my airshocks were really neat :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Had an old guy come up to me at the gas station while the front end was dropped and the ass was locked up and told me "Don't worry, just sent my son home for the flatbed we gonna help you get it home buddy, you live around here dont ya" thought my shit was broke something bad, had to call his son and tell him to cancel the flatbed, hahahaha, old man was like :wow: when I hit the switch and "fixed" it, hahahahaha


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 24 2010, 09:29 AM~18651747
> *hahaha
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 24 2010, 10:30 AM~18651749
> *"Why are those cars so low?"
> 
> self explanatory
> *


had someone ask me that he told me pick up trucks were for lifting, hes right but only when theyre 4wd


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Sep 24 2010, 11:00 AM~18651973
> *Had an old guy come up to me at the gas station while the front end was dropped and the ass was locked up and told me "Don't worry, just sent my son home for the flatbed we gonna help you get it home buddy, you live around here dont ya"  thought my shit was broke something bad, had to call his son and tell him to cancel the flatbed, hahahaha, old man was like  :wow: when I hit the switch and "fixed" it, hahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 24 2010, 10:29 AM~18651747
> *hahaha
> 
> once i had this white milf say to her other milf friend.,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: one time we took this chick to a show and she was looking at the cars and she said "Awww thats so cute how you guys all have the same rims."


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

''AND IF IT WASNT FOR THAT HORSE I WOULD OF NEVER WENT TO COLLEGE''


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Driving down hwy layed out. Had a car pull up on me and yell pop it up again! Sad thing couse I got air. Had to wait for tanks to fill.

But 3 minutes later I chipped the hell out my back bumper!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 24 2010, 10:30 AM~18651749
> *"Why are those cars so low?"
> 
> self explanatory
> *


Hey arent you that guy that created the Offtopic Vatos topic for jotos :sprint:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18653378
> *Driving down hwy layed out. Had a car pull up on me and yell pop it up again! Sad thing couse I got air. Had to wait for tanks to fill.
> 
> But 3 minutes later I chipped the hell out my back bumper!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 07:16 PM~18646902
> *:roflmao: one time i had this guy ask me two hit the switches and i just ignored him since hes was a grown ass man then out of no where he picks up this freakin baby that was like 6  months old and said come on maaan hit them for my son look at my son
> *


had a guy do that before.. son was a lil older so i locked up the back.. switch got stuck and busted my back hose..
since its a elcamino i shot fluid all over my car and his.. :angry:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 24 2010, 04:10 PM~18653387
> *Hey you know where I can find some vatos for tonight? Me and Lowrico need a 3rd guy
> *


 :uh: wow


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 24 2010, 02:48 PM~18653600
> *:uh:  wow
> *


 :uh: why you mad? :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 24 2010, 05:00 PM~18653702
> *:uh: why you mad? :biggrin:
> *


not mad im happy :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 24 2010, 03:13 PM~18653816
> *not mad im happy  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2010, 04:19 PM~18653428
> *had a guy do that before.. son was a lil older so i locked up the back.. switch got stuck and busted my back hose..
> since its a elcamino i shot fluid all over my car and his..  :angry:
> *


 :wow: :burn: :rofl: :rofl: 
i bet that guy will never ask another rider to hit the switches.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2010, 12:30 PM~18651752
> *Some body yelled "Shock it up!" to my buddy at the Woodward cruise. Drunk white people are funny. It's ok I can say that because I'm white. :biggrin:
> *


"Shock it up!" :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

one thing i tripped out on was this little kid i saw riding his bike with a chrome helmet looking like he was 5 or 6 and my homeboy hit the switch and this kid said "Oh my god its got hydraulics!" how does a kid at that age even know what hydraulics are? :dunno:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

ive had 5 people ask me "how many switches you got"

:uh: wtf does that matter one foo even replied with "o you gonna get more or...."

i got 4 so dont ask


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Sep 24 2010, 12:43 PM~18652738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: one time we took this chick to a show and she was looking at the cars and she said "Awww thats so cute how you guys all have the same rims."
> *



hahahah,.,.

there was some white punk dude,,.,.(punk as in the styel punk,,punk music stuff,.)

we were in san marcos palomar and we had 3 lowriders and he was trippen  

he just couldnt understand why we all hade the same crohm wires with the white walls,.,.,.

we had to break it down to him and the whole time we were,, it looked like his world was collapsing,.,.hahaha

cocain is a hell of a drug,.,.aahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 24 2010, 11:09 PM~18657219
> *ive had 5 people ask me "how many switches you got"
> 
> :uh: wtf does that matter one foo even replied with "o you gonna get more or...."
> ...



i have people ask me that all the time,.,.

i be in my cutlass and they ask so i say 4 and they be like  ,.,.

i be in my lincoln and they ask so i say ten and they be like :wow: 

i dont get it,.,.some people are weird,.,.damn hobos,.,.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

anyone ever had a import racer try to race you? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

while driving down the road, a car nearly crashed while trying to tell me to hit the switches :loco:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Sep 24 2010, 10:22 PM~18657286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but i smooookked a s-10 in my cutlass :biggrin: 

then a audi smoked my lincoln


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Last week I went to the gas station an the ok lady clerk was like what's with the small rims then was like it's cuz I never seen nutting like it the she was you got hydraulics I was like yeah then she started dancing saying you gonna make it move like my body


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 24 2010, 11:23 PM~18657295
> *anyone ever had a import racer try to race you?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha yeah it was a hotrod truck with a loud as motor and muffler

i had just done a full on tune up on my lincon,.,.so we took off and i won,.,.

it was bout a 3-4 feet victory for me,.,.next day i had a blown spark plug,.,.wont be doing that again,.,  

3 dollars can add up real quick hahah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Sep 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18657341
> *Last week I went to the gas station an the ok lady clerk was like what's with the small rims then was like it's cuz I never seen nutting like it the she was you got hydraulics I was like yeah then she started dancing saying you gonna make it move like my body
> *



hahaha,.,.you should have told her no i only have 4 switches and she would have been like  ,.,.,.

hahaha jk homie,.,.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18657367
> *hahaha,.,.you should have told her no i only have 4 switches and she would have been like   ,.,.,.
> 
> hahaha jk  homie,.,.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I always heard white people say hey your car is broken


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 10:08 PM~18646818
> *while cruising in your ride. every time i would take out my regal people either say "hit that shit" "hop it" or "does that got switches?".
> the funniest thing ive heard was this old ass bar fly looking lady yell "hydraulic it baby! raise your hands !"
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HAVE NOT HEARD THAT IN YEARS


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

I ALWAYS PARK IN 3 WHEEL AT WORK AND THEM OLD BACK WOODS ******** ARE LIKE " WELL LEAST YA DONT NEED A JACK TO CHANGE YER FRONT TIRE " LMFAO MORONS


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 25 2010, 04:38 AM~18657827
> *I always heard white people say hey your car is broken
> *


or they say hey hey your wheel is about to come off


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *OUTHOPU
> post Yesterday, 01:30 PM
> 
> Some body yelled "Shock it up!" to my buddy at the Woodward cruise. Drunk white people are funny. It's ok I can say that because I'm white.*


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Back when I worked at a rim shop. Sold a dude a set of some old school hubcaps. About a hour later dude returns bitching about how he wants his money back and the hubcaps he bought were defective. I ask dude how are they defective. He said the got holes in them. No bullshit!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 25 2010, 08:43 AM~18658571
> *Back when I worked at a rim shop. Sold a dude a set of some old school hubcaps. About a hour later dude returns bitching about how he wants his money back and the hubcaps he bought were defective. I ask dude how are they defective. He said the got holes in them. No bullshit!!!!
> *


hahahaha,.,.damn some people,.,.,.did you bust out laughing,.,.

man i would of called everyone in the shop and told bout it we would all of just laughed at his dumbass,,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 25 2010, 05:35 AM~18658014
> *I ALWAYS PARK IN 3 WHEEL AT WORK AND THEM OLD BACK WOODS ******** ARE LIKE " WELL LEAST YA DONT NEED A JACK TO CHANGE YER FRONT TIRE "  LMFAO    MORONS
> *



yeah dem white folks say same shit here,.,.

they be like " WOW THATS A PRETTY EXPENSIVE JACK"

we go to cruizen grand in escondido its a lil cruize that the city holds for all to come out and those people are tooo funny,.,.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 01:15 PM~18659266
> *" WOW THATS A PRETTY EXPENSIVE JACK"
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Had some dunk jibooz roll up on me one time. " Swang that shit like a 64 one yells out" I turned around and said " bitch please. This a god damn roadmaster on air. What the fuck you think I'm gona do! "


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 AM~18659485
> *Had some dunk jibooz roll up on me one time. " Swang that shit like a 64 one yells out" I turned around and said " bitch please. This a god damn roadmaster on air. What the fuck you think I'm gona do! "
> *



hahahaha,.,.

""this a raodmaster on air""

,.,.,.man wat can you reply to that,.,,..

wat they say to u,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 25 2010, 01:38 AM~18657827
> *I always heard white people say hey your car is broken
> *


ha ha yeah some old dude told my homie his axle was broken cause of the extended a arms wah ha ha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THE FUNNIEST THING I HERD A GUY WENT UP TO THE CAR AND ASK THE GUY IF HIS CAR DOES PUSH UP.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 12:25 PM~18659652
> *hahahaha,.,.
> 
> ""this a raodmaster on air""
> ...


Sad thing was under the ice cream logo and maco paint they where ridding in a master! They and the other walmart cars behind them where cool. Hence we all shared a good haha. 



Had a old black lady almost fell out when I hit pancake at a light. She called out " jesus! " I told her hold on. He rolling up in the g body behind me!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

I WAS SHOWING SOMEONE THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CADDY WITH SWITCHES AND THEY SAID "OH YOUR ENGINES IN THE BACK?"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 25 2010, 01:32 PM~18659903
> *I WAS SHOWING SOMEONE THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CADDY WITH SWITCHES AND THEY SAID "OH YOUR ENGINES IN THE BACK?"
> *


I would have liked to see the look on your face. Hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 25 2010, 01:32 PM~18659903
> *I WAS SHOWING SOMEONE THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CADDY WITH SWITCHES AND THEY SAID "OH YOUR ENGINES IN THE BACK?"
> *



hahaha you should have told them yeah its like a lambo,.,.


i was workin on my cutty in college and a white boy looks at 8 batteriies and says,.,.

"DAMN YOU MUST HAVE A BIG AUDIO SYSTEM TO NEED ALL THEM BATTERIES"

hahah i only had one 200 watt 10" subwoofer with a 20$ amp,.,.and i was like yeah

its the new sub pushes out a real 12,000 watts,.,.he was like :wow: ,.,.

later he found out the truth and laughed it off,.,


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 25 2010, 12:51 PM~18659485
> *Had some dunk jibooz roll up on me one time. " Swang that shit like a 64 one yells out" I turned around and said " bitch please. This a god damn roadmaster on air. What the fuck you think I'm gona do! "
> *


 :roflmao:

Something simlar happen to me. Had an older white guy come up to me and tell me... "Thats a sick Six Four"

I was in this






























:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18660280
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Something simlar happen to me. Had an older white guy come up to me and tell me... "Thats a sick Six Four"
> ...


Hahaha 

Ya. Being I run smothies most old white guys love the ride! I get dumb ?z from bubble and donk ryderz! Need that trend to go back to florida and fizzle out!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I had a guy ask me how many switches I had I was like "2"...... he was "oh thats all it can do"

:uh: :twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2010, 05:52 PM~18661205
> *I had a guy ask me how many switches I had I was like "2"...... he was "oh thats all it can do"
> 
> :uh: :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I Know like they know what the other ones do..


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 25 2010, 01:32 PM~18659903
> *I WAS SHOWING SOMEONE THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CADDY WITH SWITCHES AND THEY SAID "OH YOUR ENGINES IN THE BACK?"
> *


HAHAHA THATS A GOOD ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

My fiancee cousin met up wit us at a show and saw my lincoln on 3. She said "Can yall drive like that?"

During a cruise some fool was standing on his sidewalk telling each car to "Hit yo shocks!"

A dude at Jack N The Box asked was 13's 10's


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Sep 24 2010, 05:01 PM~18653705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 is all you need. But big women love side to side for some reason :dunno:



> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 25 2010, 01:23 AM~18657295
> *anyone ever had a import racer try to race you?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Naw but some dude in a lexus said I went to school wit him and asked to wash my lincoln next to his at the car wash


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO+Sep 25 2010, 07:35 AM~18658015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I been rollin laughin at all the comments but I cried from this 1. That was hilarious


----------



## 95marquis (Mar 27, 2007)

theres not many lowriders where i am so i go to cruise nights alot and i've had a few older guys ask me "how long will it drive with that many batteries"

meanwhile the cars sittn right sideways
it cracks me up


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 26 2010, 08:53 AM~18664235
> *Heard all the time when I delivered pizza
> I been rollin laughin at all the comments but I cried from this 1. That was hilarious
> *


you delivered pizza in a lowrider? u kno the drill pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Cab driver in Frisco pulled up to me on Friday and said "Hey! I think there is something wrong, your tires are too small for your car." :squint:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 26 2010, 09:36 AM~18664154
> *My fiancee cousin met up wit us at a show and saw my lincoln on 3. She said "Can yall drive like that?"
> 
> During a cruise some fool was standing on his sidewalk telling each car to "Hit yo shocks!"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit funny rite there


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

My kids wana know. Does that there car go up and down!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Throws some Dz on that bitch! :uh: 
Just bought a caddilick !


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

:biggrin: i got a 84 caprice, with 4 switches. a lil kid at a car show asked me. so
how many switches you got, i said 4 he :roflmao: and walked off, i looked at my homie and said wtf. then a lady came up to me and asked could i do side to side, i said no. i got 3 pumps and 4 switches. she :roflmao: and again i looked at my homie and said wtf. then a grown ass man comes up to me and say so i hear you only got 4 switches. i said yea. then he say well what does your car do. i looked at him :biggrin: opened my lambo doors put it on 3 and rolled out with the middle finger up yelling 4 switches bitch. :run:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

once i was charging my batteries in my driveway with my trunk open and a white dude walks up and says, "dude you got nos......."... i looked at him and scratched my head...??? then i explained that they were hyraulic pumps not nos tanks.. but i don't think he caught on at all..



another time i was driving around and a 5yr old kid started yelling... "hopp the muthafucka"... so i hopped the front end and i went back to make sure i was the little kid and it was.... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 27 2010, 06:59 PM~18676696
> *once i was charging my batteries in my driveway with my trunk open and a white dude walks up and says, "dude you got nos......."... i looked at him and scratched my head...???  then i explained that they were hyraulic pumps not nos tanks.. but i don't think he caught on at all..
> another time i was driving around and a 5yr old kid started yelling... "hopp the muthafucka"... so i hopped the front end and i went back to make sure i was the little kid and it was.... :biggrin:*



????


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 25 2010, 01:23 AM~18657295
> *anyone ever had a import racer try to race you?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I generally go for it, and then beat them. :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Sep 24 2010, 11:00 AM~18651973
> *Had an old guy come up to me at the gas station while the front end was dropped and the ass was locked up and told me "Don't worry, just sent my son home for the flatbed we gonna help you get it home buddy, you live around here dont ya"  thought my shit was broke something bad, had to call his son and tell him to cancel the flatbed, hahahaha, old man was like  :wow: when I hit the switch and "fixed" it, hahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at least he offered to help


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18664154
> *My fiancee cousin met up wit us at a show and saw my lincoln on 3. She said "Can yall drive like that?"
> 
> During a cruise some fool was standing on his sidewalk telling each car to "Hit yo shocks!"
> ...


Everyone thinks my 14's are 12's. :squint:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Drove my car to a local pub few weeks back.On the way there dropped the front dragged a little cross member throwing a few sparks.After parking and choping it up w/ a volunteer fire/rescue friend of mine.He gets a call via handheld.Friend looks over at me (while i'm laughing) and asks if my tires flat cuz you must be driving on your rims to throw sparks.Guess he's seen to many high speed pursuits on tv w/ cars literally driving till the wheels fall off


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Sep 27 2010, 06:12 PM~18676282
> *:biggrin: i got a 84 caprice, with 4 switches. a lil kid at a car show asked me. so
> how many switches you got, i said 4 he  :roflmao: and walked off, i looked at my homie and said wtf.  then a lady came up to me and asked could i do side to side, i said no. i got 3 pumps and 4 switches.  she  :roflmao: and again i looked at my homie and said wtf. then a grown ass man comes up to me and say so i hear you only got 4 switches. i said yea. then he say well what does your car do. i looked at him  :biggrin: opened my lambo doors put it on 3 and rolled out with the middle finger up yelling 4 switches bitch.  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

"HOW MANY SWITCHES YOU GOT?"<<<<<1ST DUMB QUESTION

"FOUR."

"WHAT? DON'T YOU NEED 16 SWITCHES!?"<<<<2ND DUMB QUESTION

*SHAKING MY HEAD*


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Sep 27 2010, 11:38 PM~18678443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 is pointless :uh:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

1 day I was charging my batts. A dude from my apartment complex asked what was I doing so I told him charging batteries. He then asked do I install them myself. I laughed and said yea. He asked whats the tax and I said bout $2500 for setup and installation. He said fuck that he going to custom sounds...

I shook my head


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

i can remember building 22 switch switchboxes thinking wtf why..just cause dr dre said it in a song people had to have it.
the other one i use to get every now and then was "i want my switches hooked up so when i turn the car on it goes up. and when i turn it off it goes down LIKE ICE CUBE IN BOYS IN THE HOOD.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

or i use to get people asking how much just for 3 wheel i only want three nothing else


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

when i had my big body juiced on 14's i was at the light and some oldman, had to been 70 or so pulls up next to me in a stock big body and asked me ,where did i get those bicycle style wheels at?

lol shit was hilarious.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 28 2010, 11:13 AM~18680994
> *or i use to get people asking how much just for 3 wheel i only want three nothing else
> *


Its called 2x4 :happysad:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 28 2010, 11:15 AM~18681014
> *Its called 2x4 :happysad:
> *


with a gang of transmissions in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 28 2010, 11:18 AM~18681036
> *with a gang of transmissions in the trunk. :biggrin:
> *


Some dude did 3 cars with a 2x4 between the frame and rearend on youtube


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 27 2010, 09:17 PM~18678253
> *????
> *


HE WAS WITH A BUNCH OF PEOPLE... I WASN'T SURE IT WAS THE LITTLE BOY AT FIRST... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Hahaha. That kat with all them parts in the trunk was funny! Some clubs cook out!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ridin downtown a tattoo chicked said my friends 78 regal's front AXEL was bent (extended a arms) and then went on to say "i'm from so cal n worked at a speed shop, i know what i'm talking about"

at the park a guy said "ooo he got 23 switches" i lowered a corner or something and i heard him go "yep! 23 switches"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18681433
> *ridin downtown a tattoo chicked said my friends 78 regal's front AXEL was bent (extended a arms) and then went on to say "i'm from so cal n worked at a speed shop, i know what i'm talking about"
> 
> at the park a guy said "ooo he got 23 switches" i lowered a corner or something and i heard him go "yep!  23 switches"
> *


not 23 even :rofl:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

When San Andreas came out everyone thought the 63' chevy 4 door convertible was a 64' impala but it was actually a biscayne/bel air 

*facepalm*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 28 2010, 02:50 PM~18682264
> *When San Andreas came out everyone thought the 63' chevy 4 door convertible was a 64' impala but it was actually a biscayne/bel air
> 
> :facepalm:
> *


fixt


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT ...... 
THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT " . THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 08:59 PM~18686367
> *THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT  ......
> THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT "  .    THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..
> *


Everytime a guy with his girl next to him does that... and I point at her and make the same motion... get it? ;-)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

An old man walked up and seen the batteries in the trunk, then asked me if it was an electric car. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

What's the mpg on them little ass wheels?
Is that safe?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I KNOW,..... YA SE!!!


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 28 2010, 10:47 PM~18686979
> *What's the mpg on them little ass wheels?
> Is that safe?
> *


LMAO yea my pops is old school , he builds rods and runs 15's hes like that shit isnt even safe on that heavy ass 64 lol ... prolly not , truth be known with my entire car being frame wrapped . lol but the 13's look DOPE son lol


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Sep 25 2010, 12:03 AM~18657171
> *one thing i tripped out on was this little kid i saw riding his bike with a chrome helmet looking like he was 5 or 6 and my homeboy hit the switch and this kid said "Oh my god its got hydraulics!" how does a kid at that age even know what hydraulics are? :dunno:
> *


That always surprises me too. Its happened more than once also. 



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18686917
> *An old man walked up and seen the batteries in the trunk, then asked me if it was an electric car.  :uh:
> *


We get alot of that at shows here. 

Also get alot of people telling me to 'do my hydraulics'


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 08:59 PM~18686367
> *THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT  ......
> THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT "  .     THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..
> *


i hate that stupid shit when did that become the universal hit your switches sign language.at least people are still interested in lowriders. ill be really worried when i dont hear anything.
i like cruising the hood and seeing the kids get excited it reminds me when i was a shorty and i would get all hyped up. i remember making my mom bust a u turn when i was like 6 to look at this guys ride.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 28 2010, 07:32 PM~18686761
> *Everytime a guy with his girl next to him does that... and I point at her and make the same motion... get it?  ;-)
> *


LMAO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 29 2010, 06:11 AM~18690767
> *i hate that stupid shit when did that become the universal hit your switches sign language.at least people are still interested in lowriders. ill be really worried when i dont hear anything.
> i like cruising the hood and seeing the kids get excited it reminds me when i was a shorty and i would get all hyped up. i remember making my mom bust a u turn when i was like 6 to look at this guys ride.
> *



haha,.,. :biggrin: good one


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 08:59 PM~18686367
> *THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT  ......
> THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT "  .    THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..
> *





> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 29 2010, 08:11 AM~18690767
> *i hate that stupid shit when did that become the universal hit your switches sign language.at least people are still interested in lowriders. ill be really worried when i dont hear anything.
> i like cruising the hood and seeing the kids get excited it reminds me when i was a shorty and i would get all hyped up. i remember making my mom bust a u turn when i was like 6 to look at this guys ride.
> *


Are you guys talking about this???? (Go TO 3:13)


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

In My drug Classes This Dude said "You can Smoke Weed If you Get A doctors *Description*"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18692815
> *In My drug Classes This Dude said "You can Smoke Weed If you Get A doctors Description"
> *


 :uh: this is a dumb comment in a dumb comment thread! Making you a dumb comment within itself! Dumb ass!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 12:14 PM~18693068
> *:uh: this is a dumb comment in a dumb comment thread! Making you a dumb comment within itself! Dumb ass!
> *


 GOOD OBSERVATION


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Sep 25 2010, 12:03 AM~18657171
> *one thing i tripped out on was this little kid i saw riding his bike with a chrome helmet looking like he was 5 or 6 and my homeboy hit the switch and this kid said "Oh my god its got hydraulics!" how does a kid at that age even know what hydraulics are? :dunno:
> *


I first found a love in hydros at the age of 7 :biggrin: when my homies ex bro in law had his 85 Monte juiced on chrome 13'' daytons(they where real) :biggrin: then found out later he tore the back spoke to shit doing a burn when he put a stronger motor in it :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ricardo408+Sep 25 2010, 12:23 AM~18657295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

dnt kno if any one said thiz but the dumbest shit i've heard so far was.....i pull into a gas station or any where ta park, and my set up is in the bac of the elca no top or cover,so i lock it up and pancake it or some shit.and they walk up on it look at it and ask................do u have hydros? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 29 2010, 03:45 PM~18694750
> *dnt kno if any one said thiz but the dumbest shit i've heard so far was.....i pull into a gas station or any where ta park, and my set up is in the bac of the elca no top or cover,so i lock it up and pancake it or some shit.and they walk up on it look at it and ask................do u have hydros? :uh:
> *


Whahahahaha !


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 29 2010, 05:02 PM~18694374
> *
> yeah and sadly i lose every time cause my monte runs like shit  needs a complete tune up
> 
> *


Maybe you should build it first. A lowrider beating an import racer would trip them out :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

I WAS EATING AT A PIZZA PLACE ONE TIME AND I HAD MY SHIT LOOKING CLEAN ASSFUCK AND I HAD THROWN MY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW, AND WHILE I WAS EATING A GUY COMES IN AND SAYS ARE U IN SOME KINDA FUNERAL SERVICE???? I SAID NO AND THAUGHT TO MYSELF BY THE TIME I REMEMBERED ABOUT THE PLAQUE THE MOFO HIT ME WITH ANOTHER QUESTION, AND SAID IS THAT A 68 IMPALA???

MAN I LAUGHED MY AS OFF. AND I TOLD HIM WITH A SERIOUS FACE YES, YES SIR ITS AN IMPALA........










LMAO


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18698250
> *I WAS EATING AT A PIZZA PLACE ONE TIME AND I HAD MY SHIT LOOKING CLEAN ASSFUCK AND I HAD THROWN MY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW, AND WHILE I WAS EATING A GUY COMES IN AND SAYS ARE U IN SOME KINDA FUNERAL SERVICE???? I SAID NO AND THAUGHT TO MYSELF BY THE TIME I REMEMBERED ABOUT THE PLAQUE THE MOFO HIT ME WITH ANOTHER QUESTION, AND SAID IS THAT A 68 IMPALA???
> 
> MAN I LAUGHED MY AS OFF. AND I TOLD HIM WITH A SERIOUS FACE YES, YES SIR ITS AN IMPALA........
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch+Sep 29 2010, 05:45 PM~18694750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clearly a 51 Chevy 5 window :uh:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 30 2010, 10:59 AM~18700199
> *If I hear that while im in my El Co i'll buy them lunch
> Thats clearly a 51 Chevy 5 window :uh:
> *


hell yea bro some funny shit ppl be saying idk if they just think out loud or wtf


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

another time i was driving around and a 5yr old kid started yelling... "hopp the muthafucka"... so i hopped the front end and i went back to make sure i was the little kid and it was.... :biggrin:
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 30 2010, 07:59 AM~18700199
> *If I hear that while im in my El Co i'll buy them lunch
> Thats clearly a 51 Chevy 5 window :uh:
> *


where dooo they come from? :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18686761
> *Everytime a guy with his girl next to him does that... and I point at her and make the same motion... get it?  ;-)
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

my ride parked on 3 .,..""wow how does it do that""old lady asking her old husband at a hot rod cruize


"""those are intersting shocks"""a random old many talking to himself while im right next to him checking a new chip on my paint,.,.

lol.,.

man people are funny,.., hydros have been a round for sooooo long and some people never new they existed,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MAN I LAUGHED MY AS OFF. AND I TOLD HIM WITH A SERIOUS FACE YES, YES SIR ITS AN IMPALA........








LMAO
[/quote]



man that is a really clean impala i have always liked those,.,.

if it was a 4 door impala it would be better,.,.hahahah,..,.lol,.,.,.NA,.,.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

an old man walked by a caddy i had 78 coupe deville,long time ago,,looked in the trunk and said he used to have one of them back in the day,but his didnt have all them batteries in the trunk...then he asked if it had them california shocks on it...


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 30 2010, 06:31 PM~18704719
> *an old man walked by a caddy i had 78 coupe deville,long time ago,,looked in the trunk and said he used to have one of them back in the day,but his didnt have all them batteries in the trunk...then he asked if it had them california shocks on it...
> *


thats funny california shocks


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18698250
> *I WAS EATING AT A PIZZA PLACE ONE TIME AND I HAD MY SHIT LOOKING CLEAN ASSFUCK AND I HAD THROWN MY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW, AND WHILE I WAS EATING A GUY COMES IN AND SAYS ARE U IN SOME KINDA FUNERAL SERVICE???? I SAID NO AND THAUGHT TO MYSELF BY THE TIME I REMEMBERED ABOUT THE PLAQUE THE MOFO HIT ME WITH ANOTHER QUESTION, AND SAID IS THAT A 68 IMPALA???
> *


I had someone ask me the same thing last week about my Caddy. It was almost okay though, cause it was an ex-funeral car :happysad:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 07:08 PM~18646818
> *while cruising in your ride. every time i would take out my regal people either say "hit that shit" "hop it" or "does that got switches?".
> the funniest thing ive heard was this old ass bar fly looking lady yell "hydraulic it baby! raise your hands !"
> *


i pulled up to a gas station once with the front down and ass up and this crack head lookin bitch ( i think she was drunk) said to me "u pay money to do this" i said lady it cost a lot of money to do this. she rolled her eyes and walked away


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 30 2010, 08:53 PM~18706989
> *i pulled up to a gas station once with the front down and ass up and this crack head lookin bitch ( i think she was drunk) said to me "u pay money to do this" i said lady it cost a lot of money to do this. she rolled her eyes and walked away
> *


0becuz she coulda had a field day wit what u spent on that damn car! :roflmao: she was probly thinkin what a waste of money :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

i just went to sub way by my house and the lady at the counter asked if those were 10's cause i keep em clean i laughed my ass off then had to post it here think she watched friday one to many times


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

When people call all wire wheels daytons


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:uh: I didn't know christians had these kind of cars?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Not dumb, just thought it was funny.. A couple of weeks ago I got an award at the Route 66 Rendezvous for my Rivi, some lady in her 70s came up and asked me “Is that a lowrider? I was looking for the lowriders yesterday but couldn't find them.”


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 1 2010, 11:33 AM~18711588
> *Not dumb, just thought it was funny.. A couple of weeks ago I got an award at the Route 66 Rendezvous for my Rivi, some lady in her 70s came up and  asked me “Is that a lowrider? I was looking for the lowriders yesterday but couldn't find them.”
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Sep 30 2010, 11:47 PM~18706899
> *I had someone ask me the same thing last week about my Caddy.  It was almost okay though, cause it was an ex-funeral car  :happysad:
> *


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 1 2010, 01:08 PM~18711007
> *When people call all wire wheels daytons
> *


X2 FUNNY ASS HELL


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 1 2010, 10:08 AM~18711007
> *When people call all wire wheels daytons
> *


its funnier when theyre trying to figure out how you mounted the wheels


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18694750
> *dnt kno if any one said thiz but the dumbest shit i've heard so far was.....i pull into a gas station or any where ta park, and my set up is in the bac of the elca no top or cover,so i lock it up and pancake it or some shit.and they walk up on it look at it and ask................do u have hydros? :uh:
> *


 lmfao ,, thats funny ... old hee haws here ask me that shit when i park n three wheel .... i wanna say naw fucker , its a facotry option so i can roll fat bitches out easier lmfao


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 29 2010, 01:55 PM~18692550
> *Are you guys talking about this???? (Go TO 3:13)
> 
> 
> ...


 nope not talkin bout that at all . would be hard for people to do that in a car while riding beide you ..... im talkin bout when they take their hand " as in one " and flap it up and down like they are fanning a fart from their nose :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i was gassing my dually up with the hopper on the trailer and some old guy asked if the frame was broke cos the front wheels were sticking out


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 07:42 PM~18714331
> *nope not talkin bout that at all . would be hard for people to do that in a car while riding beide you ..... im talkin bout when they take their hand " as in one " and flap it up and down like they are fanning a fart from their nose  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


oh i can picture it now :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 05:39 PM~18714320
> *lmfao ,, thats funny ... old hee haws here ask me that shit when i park n three wheel .... i wanna say naw fucker , its a facotry option so i can roll fat bitches out easier lmfao
> *


Hahahaha


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

IS THAT ONE OF THOSE HOPPY THINGS?I HEAR THAT ALL THE TIME.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 1 2010, 10:45 PM~18716152
> *IS THAT ONE OF THOSE HOPPY THINGS?I HEAR THAT ALL THE TIME.
> *



hahaha,.,.that messed up,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Look at that damn blackxican! :uh:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

or wen u three wheel,they either ask how or ask why does it do that? :wow: :uh: :twak:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Yall didn't kno? The more switches u have the more ganxta ull be!

The dumbest thing I heard was when I had 1.5 ext a arms, I kept hearing "hey ur front tires are flat. The whitewall is too close to the ground"


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

back in the 80's i fucked a drunk raider fan cause he was talking shit to me while i was taking a piss. -- Robledo :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 2 2010, 01:45 AM~18716152
> *IS THAT ONE OF THOSE HOPPY THINGS?I HEAR THAT ALL THE TIME.
> *


 lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 2 2010, 12:58 PM~18717988
> *back in the 80's i fucked a drunk raider fan cause he was talking shit to me while i was taking a piss. -- Robledo :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :squint: uh hhhh bro , are you a guy ? you need to re read your comment ,,,, it says you fucked a guy ....


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

so yea me and my fam went to this lil hometown carnival today and they had rides for kids , food and car show ... so i drove the 64 parked her at the end of the row in three wheel .. while standing in line for my kids to ride the go round swings i heard this kid yell to his friend beside him in the swing LOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKK ITS A HIP HOP CAR . SWWWEEEETTTTTTT . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Are all those batteries for the nitrous :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

and the best one yet for the RE TARD AWARD IS ,,,,,,, A GUY ASKED ME TODAY AT THE SHOW ,,,, "" HOW DO YOU CHARGE ALL THEM BATTERIES""" LMFAO , WELL WITH A BATTERY CHARGER I SAID


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 01:28 PM~18718794
> *and the best one yet for the RE TARD AWARD IS ,,,,,,,  A GUY ASKED ME TODAY AT THE SHOW ,,,, "" HOW DO YOU CHARGE ALL THEM BATTERIES"""                  LMFAO , WELL WITH A BATTERY CHARGER I SAID
> *


Ya I have had dipshits ask me that too lol


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 02:21 PM~18718745
> *:dunno:  :ugh:  :squint:  uh hhhh  bro , are you a guy ?    you need to re read your comment ,,,, it says you fucked a guy    ....
> *


Robledo said it not me cabron :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2010, 03:31 PM~18718801
> *Ya I have had dipshits ask me that too lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this is for them 509 rider


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 2 2010, 09:58 AM~18717988
> *back in the 80's i fucked a drunk raider fan cause he was talking shit to me while i was taking a piss. -- Robledo :uh:
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 10:31 PM~18721023
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 07:31 PM~18721023
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 07:31 PM~18721023
> *
> *


ouch :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 02:21 PM~18718745
> *:dunno:  :ugh:  :squint:  uh hhhh  bro , are you a guy ?    you need to re read your comment ,,,, it says you fucked a guy    ....
> *


Look at Lowrico's signature


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18721469
> *Look at Lowrico's signature
> *


no


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 10:57 PM~18721497
> *no
> *


you lazy ***** :uh: :angry:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 2 2010, 11:52 PM~18721469
> *Look at Lowrico's signature
> *


 :roflmao: , was he the raiders fan lmao


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 2 2010, 09:29 PM~18721714
> *you lazy *****  :uh:  :angry:
> *


And


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 11:34 PM~18721767
> *:roflmao: , was he the raiders fan lmao
> *


I wouldn't be surprised :biggrin:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is what happened one time my wife was showing to her coworker my car and she opened the trunk and she ask," so wheres the engin" then she explained to her that the engin was in front so she said,"so u dont have a trunk?"


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

When i was living out in Nashville tn. i would roll in my cutty n certain people would say my paint looks like a bass boat. :rofl:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 25 2010, 12:09 AM~18657219
> *ive had 5 people ask me "how many switches you got"
> 
> :uh: wtf does that matter one foo even replied with "o you gonna get more or...."
> ...


yea yn do people ask how many switches ? i can make my shit move with one switch ? can u


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18726058
> *When i was living out in Nashville tn. i would roll in my cutty n certain  people would say my paint looks like a bass boat.  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



i've heard that also,along with how did you get the glitter to stick to your car? :wow:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

when i bought my 74, the guy asked what i was going to do with it, i reluctantly told him.

he said "yeah, my son was into those mexican jacks for a while too. just a phase"


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

and i ALWAYS got asked "Does it have 3 wheel motion?"


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Oct 3 2010, 06:36 PM~18725948
> *This is what happened one time my wife was showing to her coworker my car and she opened the trunk and she ask," so wheres the engin" then she explained to her that the engin was in front so she said,"so u dont have a trunk?"
> *


wtf lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 29 2010, 12:43 PM~18692815
> *In My drug Classes This Dude said "You can Smoke Weed If you Get A doctors Description"
> *


nah fool you gots to get a subscription!

man I've seen some funny ones in here.

everyone knows the hand swang. i think its in the sign language book.

I hate when people guess what size wheel you have. they always say some dumb shit, like 10's or 18's when they are 13-14's :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 11:15 AM~18711034
> *:uh: I didn't know christians had these kind of cars?
> *


yeah people at my parents crappy church see to think lowridering is my vice...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

back in '93 i had my first lifted car with reds pumps and people would say man those are some nice "rad's" hydraulic pumps.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 4 2010, 02:07 PM~18733130
> *nah fool you gots to get a subscription!
> 
> man I've seen some funny ones in here.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i'd alwayz get asked how does it ride :uh: :twak: fine!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

sum fool saw me working on my frame an he said "are you making it lighter" :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

"hey have you heard"




































"Go join this sight call Layitlow , they talk about lows and shows!!! "



That was 5yrs , 4 cars , 3 names ago!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Robledo #2 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 2 2010, 09:58 AM~18717988
> *back in the 80's i fucked a drunk raider fan cause he was talking shit to me while i was taking a piss. -- Robledo :uh:
> *


what you talking bout foo :uh: :angry:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Robledo #2_@Oct 4 2010, 06:32 PM~18734262
> *what you talking bout foo :uh:  :angry:
> *


Robledo :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2010, 10:43 PM~18686917
> *An old man walked up and seen the batteries in the trunk, then asked me if it was an electric car.  :uh:
> *


i get that all the time


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

how about when your parked on 3 at a show or cruise and people come up and say "bet its easy to change a tire" or " bet its easy to work on your car" get away from me with that repetitive shit


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CHECK OUT DAT SIX FOE! :0 

I DRIVE A CADDY :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that name in the back window , lets everyone know what game there from.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssilly+Sep 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18657341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 4 2010, 05:19 PM~18734633
> *how about when your parked on 3 at a show or cruise and people come up and say "bet its easy to change a tire" or " bet its easy to work on your car" get away from me with that repetitive shit
> *


exactly! :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 06:59 PM~18686367
> *THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT  ......
> THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT "  .    THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..
> *





> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 28 2010, 07:32 PM~18686761
> *Everytime a guy with his girl next to him does that... and I point at her and make the same motion... get it?  ;-)
> *



:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2010, 05:40 PM~18734827
> *CHECK OUT DAT SIX FOE! :0
> 
> I DRIVE A CADDY :uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2010, 07:40 PM~18734827
> *CHECK OUT DAT SIX FOE! :0
> 
> I DRIVE A CADDY :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: Well its a lowrider


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 4 2010, 03:41 PM~18733898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

This one time one of my homies was chiilen in the front yard next to his car. 2 black chicks were across the street walking and yelled at him... " is that yo caaaarrrrr?". he turned around and saw me busting up. he got all mad and embarassed. to this day every time i see him i yell out " IS THAT YO CAR!"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

somebody asked me if my hydraulics in the back were NOS that racing fuel..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:uh: how do you drive with that tiny stearing wheel? And tires!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 05:53 AM~18749070
> *:uh: how do you drive with that tiny stearing wheel? And tires!
> *


like uhhhh :uh: thiz! :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

One day I was at a light.... An a 80 year old man.... SHOULTED.... HOW AN DA F$%K YOU PUT THEM LITTEL ASS WHEELS ON YOUR CAR. (Can't see the studs/nuts on Daytons right)... I just left cracking up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

What clubs take 4 doors ? :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

when they tell me nice hydros


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 06:59 PM~18686367
> *THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT  ......
> THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT "  .    THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..
> *


 :biggrin: We get that a lot around here, it just makes me :roflmao: every time. Its like they seen some superstar or something. :uh:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

or they say........can u make it do that thing when u fall over and it's on three wheels!? :uh: fall? : :twakhomie dont play dat)


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 6 2010, 09:29 PM~18756520
> *or they say........can u make it do that thing when u fall over and it's on three wheels!? :uh: fall? :  :twakhomie dont play dat)
> *



you feel me,.,.mofo my shit goes on 3 from the ground up,.,.

bitches get surprised they think my shits gonna fall over or sumthin,,.

hahah they get scared and take a few steps back but then i get off the rider and then they start to peep,.,.


hahah peoples is funny,..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

have you guys been asked """""how come your car dont have shocks""",.,.

:uh: some people,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 6 2010, 11:59 PM~18757448
> *have you guys been asked """""how come your car dont have shocks""",.,.
> 
> :uh:  some people,.
> *


yeh i got that alot and how much does it cost(hydros) or whut about this classic...................................................can i hit the switch?  :twak: :guns: :sprint: :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 6 2010, 08:15 PM~18755814
> *when they tell me nice hydros
> *


Lol! I get that all the time.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

people ask me if my car (51 Fleetline) is a 55, 58, 45 etc. I drive it almost every day and I hear that shit almost every day.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

When you gonna thow some 22's on that thang? (I ride crossbars)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 05:32 AM~18758182
> *When you gonna thow some 22's on that thang? (I ride crossbars)
> *


 :angry: i get that too, in my town :uh: only from young ass kids though


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:53 AM~18758082
> *Lol! I get that all the time.
> *


 :biggrin: it got to the point to where I just say thanks :happysad:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 7 2010, 12:37 PM~18759241
> *:angry: i get that too, in my town :uh: only from young ass kids though
> *


there aren't many lowriders around here anymore and all the trendy **** with their "Butterfinger" cars act like there never were lowriders.

I laugh at thm and just walk away.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

At just about every car show I hear dad's telling their sons about my "airbags" and "compressors" (I have hydraulics)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759320
> *there aren't many lowriders around here anymore and all the trendy **** with their "Butterfinger" cars act like there never were lowriders.
> 
> I laugh at thm and just walk away.
> *


Man youll got a ton of Army guys coming back using that check to build bill bourd doodoo rides!! :uh: Of those damn 300z with bently grills and stick on vents! 



> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759322
> *At just about every car show I hear dad's telling their sons about my "airbags" and "compressors"  (I have hydraulics)
> *


Wich is pretty cool since you got a FWD! These kats still hate on your ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Oct 7 2010, 11:37 AM~18759241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 6 2010, 10:30 PM~18755958
> *:biggrin: We get that a lot around here, it just makes me  :roflmao: every time. Its like they seen some superstar or something. :uh:
> *



Way to many people round here that are still in the stone age.

Shit try being the ONLY low low in a town.A cant go to target w/ walking out an there being a gang of people walking round my car like there at a circus.

I like the line.....So how do you change a tire when its down like that :uh:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 11:48 AM~18759320
> *there aren't many lowriders around here anymore and all the trendy **** with their "Butterfinger" cars act like there never were lowriders.
> 
> I laugh at thm and just walk away.
> *


 :roflmao: 

Theres cars out there on big rims that are clean but I'd rather ride around town dumped out


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 12:01 PM~18759405
> *Of those damn 300z with bently grills and stick on vents!
> 
> *


You mean "300c"? thats the usual suspect right there and dont forget the charger too


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 01:01 PM~18759405
> *Man youll got a ton of Army guys coming back using that check to build bill bourd doodoo rides!! :uh: Of those damn 300z with bently grills and stick on vents!
> Wich is pretty cool since you got a FWD! These kats still  hate on your ride.. :biggrin:
> *


no shit. A couple guys are trying to get a lowrider going and hang out with us. It is better that way though, let them buy up all the 1983 Crown Vics and leave the good cars to you and me.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 7 2010, 12:07 PM~18759451
> *You mean "300c"? thats the usual suspect right there and dont forget the charger too
> *


Shit i've seen them on mini vans,hondas all kinds of crazy cars.

Should have bought stock in them thangs from autozone


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 7 2010, 04:24 AM~18758038
> *yeh i got that alot and how much does it cost(hydros) or whut about this classic...................................................can i hit the switch?   :twak:  :guns:  :sprint:  :nono:
> *



fuck that homie,.,.out here thats disrespect to ask if you can hit someone elses switch,.,.thats like going up to a married man n saying,.,can i fuc yo bitch,.?, :uh: 

even people who dont know bout switches or hydros or lolos ,.they dont ask that,.,.

yeah they b like,."""-lady- oh so you can install hydraulics on anything wow,,oh hey look honey you can have those installed on ur corvett,.?"" ,.-man- no, Come on dear lets go look at that dodge dart i just saw"" 

:uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i used to get alot of funny shit when i had my euro civic at show

lil kid like 5-6 asked his dad if my 13/7's were "go kart wheels"


numerous old fuckers thinking i built a electric hybrid cuz the hydro setups in plain sight in the hatchback


people explaining to there friends/family "how the air shock system works"


numerous people noticing the "NOS" setup in the trunk

but my favorite one was a lil kid about 8 telling his mom how the hydraulics work (he somehow knew his shit too!) and his mom is straight up arguing with him telling him "its tanks to make the car go faster".... after listening to it for a while i walked over hit the switch n dog legged it, smiled at the mom n said "he's right" :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 7 2010, 01:45 PM~18759742
> *i used to get alot of funny shit when i had my euro civic at show
> 
> lil kid like 5-6 asked his dad if my 13/7's were "go kart wheels"
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

I was at a car show getting ready to take my car to the hop pit and a guy asked me & my homies " yall goin over to the hop-a-long " LOL 

I get stupid questions all the time that one was the best......


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

hop-a-long

Now thats a new one BAWWWW


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i've hadm ask meh wur my kangaroo car wus at! :uh:i tellm in my poccet.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Oct 7 2010, 03:14 PM~18760816
> *I was at a car show getting ready to take my car to the hop pit and a guy asked me & my homies " yall goin over to the hop-a-long "  LOL
> 
> I get stupid questions all the time that one was the best......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 7 2010, 10:21 AM~18759547
> *fuck that homie,.,.out here thats disrespect to ask if you can hit someone elses switch,.,.thats like going up to a married man n saying,.,can i fuc yo bitch,.?, :uh:
> 
> even people who dont know bout switches or hydros or lolos ,.they dont ask that,.,.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 30 2010, 05:59 PM~18704391
> *where dooo they come from? :wow:
> *


Your guess as good as mine :happysad:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 30 2010, 10:53 PM~18706989
> *i pulled up to a gas station once with the front down and ass up and this crack head lookin bitch ( i think she was drunk) said to me "u pay money to do this" i said lady it cost a lot of money to do this. she rolled her eyes and walked away
> *


The manager at 7eleven thought my "shocks broke" when I drop the front. She said 96 lincoln shouldnt do that



> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Oct 1 2010, 12:15 PM~18711034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAA wouldnt tow my El Co cause of that :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I was at a hop acouple weaks ago and when I was done I posted next to my regal, this chick walked up to me and asked who did my interior?{shit was stock,and ugly} :wow:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

then she fallowed me around the show like my shadow


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 3 2010, 07:52 PM~18726058
> *When i was living out in Nashville tn. i would roll in my cutty n certain  people would say my paint looks like a bass boat.  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


I need a new painter hno:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 09:35 PM~18755391
> *What clubs take 4 doors ?  :uh:
> *


Depends on gas mileage :roflmao:

Old people are funny


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Oct 7 2010, 07:32 AM~18758182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dude at Custom Sound say my homeboy got a donk...my homeboy got a 75 caprice with 3 pumps and 10 batts...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 25 2010, 03:38 AM~18657827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I was in NAPA, some bitch walked in and told me my wheel was bout to fall off my Cadillac (it was hitting side to side).. I said "I doubt it"... :angry:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480+Oct 8 2010, 03:20 PM~18768080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was trying to strike up conversation...She wanted the cock! :buttkick:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 8 2010, 04:53 PM~18768883
> *She was trying to strike up conversation...She wanted the cock!  :buttkick:
> *


ya but she was fat as hell plus I'm married


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

this topic can go on foreva all the dumb ass shit we hear on a daily basis. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 9 2010, 02:26 PM~18773164
> *this topic can go on foreva all the dumb ass shit we hear on a daily basis. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


for real!! non lowriders just dont understand


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 4 2010, 06:19 PM~18734633
> *how about when your parked on 3 at a show or cruise and people come up and say "bet its easy to change a tire" or " bet its easy to work on your car" get away from me with that repetitive shit
> *


:yessad:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

i was in my primos cutty an sum white chick said "let me see the hydraulics" :squint: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 7 2010, 11:45 AM~18759742
> *people explaining to there friends/family "how the air shock system works"
> *


I love that one. Hearing people telling their family about how they work, when they clearly have no idea of what theyre talking about. 

I had one guy telling his kids about how the batteries help take the extra load off the alternator to run those things, etc...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Oct 9 2010, 10:59 PM~18775349
> *i was in my primos cutty an sum white chick said "let me see the hydraulics"  :squint:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



you should have told her,..,.,.yeah bitch get in my trunk you can see all u want,,. :biggrin: 



lol.,.,.u up where all them bro hoes be at huh homie,.,.


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

so i was at the local swap meet today with the fam lookin for random deals , and this guy who seemed to be a ******* gangsta lmfao was walkin with two guys and like two girls and as i was pullin out he as like "YO HOW MANY DUMPS YOU GOT TO MAKE IT JACK UP " DUMPS ? JACK UP ? WTF LOL SO INSTEAD OF EMBARRASING HIM IN FRONT OF HIS BOYS AND HOOKERS I WAS LIKE IM ABLE TO RUN 12 SWITCHES BUT ONLY RUN 6 . HE NODDED HIS HEAD LIKE YEEAAAAAAA LMAO


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 10 2010, 11:37 AM~18776448
> *so i was at the local swap meet today with the fam lookin for random deals , and this guy who seemed to be a ******* gangsta lmfao was walkin with two guys and like two girls and as i was pullin out he as like  "YO HOW MANY DUMPS YOU GOT TO MAKE IT JACK UP "    DUMPS ? JACK UP ?  WTF LOL        SO INSTEAD OF EMBARRASING HIM IN FRONT OF HIS BOYS AND HOOKERS I WAS LIKE IM ABLE TO RUN 12 SWITCHES BUT ONLY RUN 6 .  HE NODDED HIS HEAD LIKE YEEAAAAAAA LMAO
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 10 2010, 11:37 AM~18776448
> *so i was at the local swap meet today with the fam lookin for random deals , and this guy who seemed to be a ******* gangsta lmfao was walkin with two guys and like two girls and as i was pullin out he as like  "YO HOW MANY DUMPS YOU GOT TO MAKE IT JACK UP "    DUMPS ? JACK UP ?  WTF LOL        SO INSTEAD OF EMBARRASING HIM IN FRONT OF HIS BOYS AND HOOKERS I WAS LIKE IM ABLE TO RUN 12 SWITCHES BUT ONLY RUN 6 .  HE NODDED HIS HEAD LIKE YEEAAAAAAA LMAO
> *


12 is too many. I only use 3 :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18776702
> *12 is too many. I only use 3 :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SIX , CAME THAT WAY . ONE FRONT ONE BACK ONE FOR EACH SIDE AND REAR CORNERS


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 10 2010, 12:29 PM~18776755
> *I GOT SIX , CAME THAT WAY . ONE FRONT ONE BACK ONE FOR EACH SIDE AND REAR CORNERS
> *


I meant 4. Front, back, each corner


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

" WHO INVENTED LOWRIDING"?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 10:08 PM~18646818
> *while cruising in your ride. every time i would take out my regal people either say "hit that shit" "hop it" or "does that got switches?".
> the funniest thing ive heard was this old ass bar fly looking lady yell "hydraulic it baby! raise your hands !"
> *


for me in 2010 peple say hey how many switches you got? 16??


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 10 2010, 12:01 AM~18775493
> *you should have told her,..,.,.yeah bitch get in my trunk you can see all u want,,. :biggrin:
> lol.,.,.u up where all them bro hoes be at huh  homie,.,.
> *


ma primo didnt say nada cuz she was wit her kids :banghead: we should of checked her tho :rofl: ....yea homie me got some of those what about down sur


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 10 2010, 09:44 AM~18776483
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

i went to school with this mexican broad who only dated black dudes...and i was like ...its one thing to say ive dated a black guy..but to say you only date black guys..i was like why...and she said and i quote.."because they know how to treat a girl"...now thats some funny shit....


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

when i was in school sum white chick came up to me when i was getting into my car and said "OH YOUR THE ONE WITH THE SMALL STEERING WHEEL" dumb chick never seen a 8 inch chain steering wheel lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1947chevvy_@Oct 10 2010, 02:14 PM~18777585
> *i went to school with this mexican broad who only dated black dudes...and i was like ...its one thing to say ive dated a black guy..but to say you only date black guys..i was like why...and she said and i quote.."because they know how to treat a girl"...now thats some funny shit....
> *


well! we do, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

I get a lot of guys that have fast cars rev there engines and shit.


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moren_ito13_@Oct 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18777855
> *when i was in school sum white chick came up to me when i was getting into my car and said "OH YOUR THE ONE WITH THE SMALL STEERING WHEEL"  dumb chick never seen a 8 inch chain steering wheel lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious+Oct 10 2010, 10:21 AM~18776702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here too! I got the motor. But my car still does 55 top speed. And slow take offs! Lol.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 11 2010, 08:21 AM~18782270
> *Word!
> Easy fix. Hahahaha
> Its the laying of pipe they can't live without!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

I went to the parts store and when I pulled into my parking stall I had a front corner dropped on my 67 beaumont and this old hippie asked what I had hit...lol


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Oct 3 2010, 06:36 PM~18725948
> *This is what happened one time my wife was showing to her coworker my car and she opened the trunk and she ask," so wheres the engin" then she explained to her that the engin was in front so she said,"so u dont have a trunk?"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 25 2010, 02:32 PM~18659903
> *I WAS SHOWING SOMEONE THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CADDY WITH SWITCHES AND THEY SAID "OH YOUR ENGINES IN THE BACK?"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Not necessarily lowriding specific, but the other day I went to get gas. The attendant rushes over (because it's ILLEGAL to pump your own gas in NJ :uh: but I always do it anyway), and I say "I got it...I got it."

He's looking all around my '94 Fleetwood and says "I think you have it in the wrong way." I said, "NO, I GOT IT" and flipped down the license plate. The guy was amazed and said, "I've never seen that before."

I looked at the guy and said, "C'mon it it your first day?" :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I wuz drivin my homeboy monte at the mall and this chinise girls said are they rollin on 10" lol my homeboy said no bitch 13s :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 11:48 AM~18759320
> *there aren't many lowriders around here anymore and all the trendy **** with their "Butterfinger" cars act like there never were lowriders.
> 
> I laugh at thm and just walk away.
> *


I seen that shit a lot when I was on active duty. FT. Sill on the other hand had a lot of clean bagged and body drop trucks a few yrs back.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 11 2010, 01:35 PM~18783519
> *I wuz drivin my homeboy monte at the mall and this  chinise girls said are they rollin on 10" lol my homeboy said no bitch 13s  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Met this dude recently who is all into BMW this and that. He knew I'm into cars, so he asked me what I have. Told him I have a Cadillac with hydraulics. He thought that was interesting and asked what size wheels - "Some 22s or something? I know you're not rolling around on any 14s or anything."

I told him I have 13s with 155/80s and he was like :wow:  WTF 

:roflmao:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 11 2010, 01:58 PM~18783648
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Met this dude recently who is all into BMW this and that.  He knew I'm into cars, so he asked me what I have.  Told him I have a Cadillac with hydraulics.  He thought that was interesting and asked what size wheels - "Some 22s or something?  I know you're not rolling around on any 14s or anything."
> ...


 :uh: Dam people forgot about small wires since Dubs became mainstream


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 11 2010, 02:08 PM~18783714
> *:uh: Dam people forgot about small wires since Dubs became mainstream
> *


:yessad: Got a new job recently and people here can't believe I roll 13s. :happysad: They all have Audi/VW/Volvo whatever. :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i had a dude swearing up and down his cousin has a set of 10" daytons :twak:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 11 2010, 03:17 PM~18784189
> *i had a dude swearing up and down his cousin has a set of 10" daytons  :twak:
> *


Hell yeah! Golf cart wheels. :cheesy:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 11 2010, 03:17 PM~18784189
> *i had a dude swearing up and down his cousin has a set of 10" daytons  :twak:
> *





> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 11 2010, 03:20 PM~18784202
> *Hell yeah! Golf cart wheels. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: a car would break those


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 11 2010, 04:17 PM~18784189
> *i had a dude swearing up and down his cousin has a set of 10" daytons  :twak:
> *


I WANT A SET OF THOSE ..... 125 75 10'S TO GO WITH THEM TO ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BUILDING A JUICED GOLF CART FOR OUR NEXT BEACH TRIP


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

SO YOU KNOW HOW ******** OR PPL WHO DONT LIKE HYDROS ALWAYS HAVE A GAY CORNY ASS COMMENT , WELL TODAY I HEARD A GUY LOOKIN AT MY CAR IN THREE WHEEL AND SAID LOOKS KINDA STEWPID "HAD TO SPELL IT LIKE THE ******* SAID IT " .... LOOKS LIKE HE PUT HELIUM IN THE TIRE WTF :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

went crusin wit a lomie of mine and he put it on three in the prkin lot of wally word=walmart shoppin store,and some dude that hauls the carts bak in the store swore up n down he knew his shit,said he use ta three wheel around the hood,then said............if he had his lowrider he'd show us :uh: :wow: his three it'd b higher wen he chippin it :uh: :machinegun: :twak: :nono: :loco: :sprint:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18822926
> *went crusin wit a lomie of mine and he put it on three in the prkin lot of wally word=walmart shoppin store,and some dude that hauls the carts bak in the store swore up n down he knew his shit,said he use ta three wheel around the hood,then said............if he had his lowrider he'd show us :uh:  :wow:  his three it'd b higher wen he chippin it :uh:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :nono:  :loco:  :sprint:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18822926
> *went crusin wit a lomie of mine and he put it on three in the prkin lot of wally word=walmart shoppin store,and some dude that hauls the carts bak in the store swore up n down he knew his shit,said he use ta three wheel around the hood,then said............if he had his lowrider he'd show us :uh:  :wow:  his three it'd b higher wen he chippin it :uh:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :nono:  :loco:  :sprint:
> *



WHAT UP FOLK ,,,,, WHATS CRAKIN YOUR WAY :wave: :wave:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 07:20 PM~18822987
> *WHAT UP FOLK ,,,,, WHATS CRAKIN YOUR WAY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


not shit my way just got bak wit a lomie crusin,ready fa thiz weekend.sup witchu tho u good yo way?


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

HELL YEA CHIILIN MANE , TOOK THE 64 TO THE LOCAL CRUISE INN TONIGHT SO I COULD PASS OUT FLYERS FOR ME AND MY DADS SHOW IN NOVEMBER AND HAD TO FEED THE FAM ...... 
TOMORROW OUGHTTA BE PRETTY DOPE ... KIDS STAYIN AT GRANDPARENTS HOUSE ....GOIN OUT WITH BOUT 5 OTHER COUPLES WE RUN WITH .. GONNA HIT UP A FEW BARS GET A LIL INTOXICATED AND DO HAUNTED HOUSE HOPPING AND FUCK WITH THE PEOPLE WORKING IN THEM :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lmfao! u b careful on that d.u.i shit bra we needja out here not in there ya dig! wish i was there witcha ta kic it,im waitin on my ride ta get done sumbitch been gone two months :banghead: :banghead: got a low bike but i aint fenna ride that in the cold lol,so ima sit bak and drank thiz bud lite and hit thiz grinch and probly get up on thiz muzik


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

i feel ya patnah , hell naw , this mother fucka gotta work , got me a new job welding so i cant be sippin while swurvin if you feel me ..ol lady dont drank so its PATAYYYYYY time for me tomorrow night .....so glad she dont know how to hit switches or shed want to drive my 64 .FOOK THAT SHIT lol .... aight homie . you hold it down and hold ya liqua down to .... late :420: na meen :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 07:59 PM~18686367
> *THIS ISNT SOMETHING PPL SAY , BUT HOWS ABOUT THAT "GAY" ASS HAND FLOP WHEN PPL WANNA SEE YOU HOP YA SHIT  ......
> THAT FUCK SHIT BOTHERS ME ,,,, I TOLD THIS OL HILLBILLY AT A GAS STATION THAT DID THAT " IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING HOP BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT "  .    THAT LIL GAY WAVE SAYING " HOP IT " KILLS ME ..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Oct 16 2010, 04:38 PM~18828738
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thought that was the sign for HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 16 2010, 10:07 PM~18830104
> *thought that was the sign for HEAD  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 16 2010, 08:07 PM~18830104
> *thought that was the sign for HEAD  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 16 2010, 08:07 PM~18830104
> *thought that was the sign for HEAD  :biggrin:
> *



hahah yeah thats what i do to em hoes,.,.hahah i gues most dont know.,,.


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Oct 16 2010, 07:38 PM~18828738
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



yea i use it for that as well , but when you got switches you know what they mean ,lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 18 2010, 12:55 PM~18842299
> *yea i use it for that as well , but when you got switches you know what they mean ,lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

oh yeh by the way scd,aphus! she done,yessssur yall she finally finished(car) :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :tears: :worship: :rimshot:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

oh sry fa change a topic! just thought i'd get that in=share lollolol :biggrin: carry on!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Just the usual people yelling that they think my wheels are falling off because of the extended uppers lol


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

peaple keep telling me I need an alinement


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 24 2010, 02:10 PM~18653387
> *Hey arent you that guy that created the Offtopic Vatos topic for jotos :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> *what is the dumbest thing you have heard*





> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 15 2010, 09:53 PM~18823259
> *lmfao! u b careful on that d.u.i shit bra we needja out here not in there ya dig! wish i was there witcha ta kic it,im waitin on my ride ta get done sumbitch been gone two months :banghead:  :banghead: got a low bike but i aint fenna ride that in the cold lol,so ima sit bak and drank thiz bud lite and hit thiz grinch and probly get up on thiz muzik
> *


:uh:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 19 2010, 07:26 AM~18849700
> *:uh:
> *


exactly! was'nt for u


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 18 2010, 12:55 PM~18842299
> *yea i use it for that as well , but when you got switches you know what they mean ,lol
> *



hahaha yeah but they be so happyy,.,.when them girls do i picture em sayin,.,.


""""OH YEAH I WANNA SUCK UR DICK,.,.""""!!!!!""""

so most of the time i laugh at them,.,.,.

im glad guys dont that little hand sighn out here,.,.

they chunk the duece or they will give u the thumbs up, :uh: ..,


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

yesterday i saw a lifted ******* truck with a sticker in the rear window and it said " lowriders are for boys who cant get up". :uh: :wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Oct 20 2010, 11:11 PM~18865768
> *yesterday i saw a lifted ******* truck with a sticker in the rear window and it said " lowriders are for boys who cant get up".  :uh:  :wow:
> *


heard this the other day at work ...... look at that impala its one of those hippity hoppity cars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 20 2010, 09:24 PM~18866628
> *heard this the other day at work ...... look at that impala its one of those hippity hoppity cars  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo scd,chec out ky chapter lomie u mite like :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 21 2010, 03:53 AM~18868007
> *yo scd,chec out ky chapter lomie u mite like :biggrin:
> *


WORD HOMIE , ILL BE SURE TO HIT IT UP .. THANKS FOLK


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

teach me how to dougie teach me how to dougie :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Oct 21 2010, 06:50 PM~18874612
> *teach me how to dougie teach me how to dougie :uh:
> *


lmao :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 18 2010, 07:53 PM~18844301
> *oh sry fa change a topic! just thought i'd get that in=share lollolol :biggrin: carry on!
> *


this what kills me above .... no grammar and spelling fools on here :uh:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 05:35 AM~18878323
> *this what kills me above .... no grammar and spelling fools on here :uh:
> *


well lames should take they ass to a glass room if they wanna type proper,and thats wut kills me....cry babys get on a site that netwrks, have fun and kicc it,and out of the thousands of people on here they pin point one person on quic typin.butcha got the wrong one dic snot,cuz ima do me regardless of how the fuc u feel,and could give a fuc wut killz u! hopefully u dnt return  die!die!die!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 05:35 AM~18878323
> *this what kills me above .... no grammar and spelling fools on here :uh:
> *


X10 fuckin atleast make that shit legible if you want people to read it :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 22 2010, 03:14 PM~18882526
> *X10 fuckin atleast make that shit legible if you want people to read it :roflmao:
> *


dozitmatr?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I moved to a 95% white people town and one day rollin through town all locked up and out of nowhere a cop rolls next to me and did it for a couple miles looking at my ride like wtf then passed me he stops at a red light and I pulled next to him with my ride all droped I swear I seen his lips go wtf hahaha now every time he sees me he does the hand thing up and down out the window.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a few years ago one morning i take my brothers monte to work .i pulled up at the light and there is this dude selling the news paper. runs over to the car and knocks on the window so i roll it down he says hey man your front wheel is broken( extended arms ) so i hit the switch and lock up the front end and i said did i fix it he gives me a thumbsup and says ya your good now! and runs back to the corner 


shit had me rollin all the way to work 

:roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 22 2010, 08:53 PM~18884921
> *:yes:
> *


well then dont read it, yaeeeee! c how easy that waaasss? yaaaeee u diiiid it!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jus recently i had some older lady say " excuse me but your tire is broken, its leaning like its going to fall off" lol. then about a month ago i was at a red light an two guys are in the car next to me an there both trying to figure out how my wheels stay on without any lug nuts :roflmao: :roflmao: they actually kind of argued back n forth about it


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 23 2010, 12:02 AM~18885603
> *a few years ago one morning i take my brothers monte to work .i pulled up at the light and there is this dude selling the news paper. runs over to the car and knocks on the window  so i roll it down he says hey man your front wheel is broken( extended arms ) so i hit the switch and lock up the front end  and i  said did i fix it he gives me a  thumbsup and says ya your good now! and runs back to the corner
> shit had me rollin all the way to work
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I love doing that shit to the clueless. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 22 2010, 05:14 PM~18882526
> *X10 fuckin atleast make that shit legible if you want people to read it :roflmao:
> *


x2 bad grammar/spelling is bad for la raza


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 22 2010, 10:30 PM~18885874
> *well then dont read it, yaeeeee! c how easy that waaasss? yaaaeee u diiiid it!
> :thumbsup:
> *


  :dunno: no speaky


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 23 2010, 12:47 PM~18888561
> * :dunno: no speaky
> *


learn it then :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 22 2010, 06:14 PM~18882526
> *X10 fuckin atleast make that shit legible if you want people to read it :roflmao:
> *


hell ima cracker from the woods of south carolina and i can translate ... no big deal to me at all ...my homie elca ten switch types like that and thats what make him hisself ....... you do you homie :biggrin: 

yo elca check this out ...... wachew dewin ova thurr we got sum big ole trucks down heyer and sum purrrrdy gurls


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 24 2010, 04:08 PM~18895303
> *hell ima cracker from the woods of south carolina and i can translate ... no big deal to me at all ...my homie elca ten switch types like that and thats what make him hisself ....... you do you homie  :biggrin:
> 
> yo elca check this out ......    wachew dewin ova thurr  we got sum big ole trucks down heyer and sum purrrrdy gurls
> *


well lomie putha boi on wita afew a dem honeyz and we'z can get it craccin ya dig! them lamez just mad cuz they cant break they shit down like we do! that b dem same lame ass ****** on off topic jaccin off to them scallywags,then wanna hate on real ****** b cuzz they cant do it like we do,we go get them bitchez,and they just lookin at'm lmfao,we ride they crawl, we get money they beg fo it,them b the type ah mafuccaz that like watch and jaccoff while ****** like uz puttin in work on one ah they girlfriends, hell or maybe they wife, fuc maybe even they mamas lol! im doin me scd,fuc these ****** ya hurd


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

i and my neghbor went to burger king across town in his 74 camaero and we stoped at a light and a asian guy ina honda civic reved his enging at us and then my friend reved his engine and the fuckin car was like shaking cause of the 454 and the asian just turned around and left :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 07:16 PM~18646902
> *:roflmao: one time i had this guy ask me two hit the switches and i just ignored him since hes was a grown ass man then out of no where he picks up this freakin baby that was like 6  months old and said come on maaan hit them for my son look at my son
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: For my Son....................


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Oct 24 2010, 06:56 PM~18895627
> *i and my neghbor went to burger king across town in his 74 camaero and we stoped at a light and a asian guy ina honda civic reved his enging at us and then my friend reved his engine and the fuckin car was like shaking cause of the 454 and the asian just turned around and left :biggrin:
> *


lol typical Muscle vs. 4 banger at a stop light scenario 

I like all cars but when you rev up an oldschool chevy with a big block *jizz*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 25 2010, 09:24 AM~18901946
> *lol typical Muscle vs. 4 banger at a stop light scenario
> 
> I like all cars but when you rev up an oldschool chevy with a big block *jizz*
> *



hahahha yea we just laughed our asses off in the car and said american mucle baby :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 24 2010, 04:08 PM~18895303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it all makes sense now


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

u thk


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

stupidest thing i ever heard, when i was younger, was people tellin me i couldnt lowride cause i was white..haha.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 25 2010, 09:42 PM~18908664
> *it all makes sense now
> *


really?


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 26 2010, 12:42 AM~18908664
> *it all makes sense now
> *


well guy Im gald it makes sence to you , and i like your elco topic ... especially that first few quotes 
"this is it when i boughts it " 

" boughts it " ? wtf is that ... lmfao how do you "boughts" something ....

o o o and the part about your digital camera not working because of the glass beads from sand blasting :roflmao: "dusnt" "werk? wtf ... was you tryng to mix the word "dust" and "not" together and what about werk ? really guy cmon 

STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao

its all love homie ....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

what up elca ,,,,, :h5: whats happening up your way brother


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18912157
> *well guy Im gald it makes sence to you , and i like your elco topic ... especially that first few quotes
> "this is it when i boughts it "
> 
> ...


i told u lomie,fukkin needle dic mahfukkas mad cuz they cant b southern fried :biggrin: but the elca itself was down ta earth......just to damn bad the driver dnt match,


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 09:16 PM~18646902
> *:roflmao: one time i had this guy ask me two hit the switches and i just ignored him since hes was a grown ass man then out of no where he picks up this freakin baby that was like 6  months old and said come on maaan hit them for my son look at my son
> *


you know you get that alot around here chgo, in, wisc,


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18912647
> *what up elca ,,,,,  :h5:  whats happening up your way brother
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: hey bra,bra! not shit my way just chillin in thiz piece,rotatin witchall foo'z :biggrin:


----------



## Kuulei (Jan 15, 2006)

i was in my 63 rag and this dude said i use to have 2 of those, thats a nice 62 impala. i said thanx, but this is a 63. he said no its not its a 62, this dude was crazy as hell trying to argue with me. In the same car someone asked what year is that 64, i told him it was a73


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Oct 26 2010, 08:06 PM~18917365
> *i was in my 63 rag and this dude said i use to have 2 of those, thats a nice 62 impala. i said thanx, but this is a 63. he said no its not its a 62, this dude was crazy as hell trying to argue with me. In the same car someone asked what year is that 64, i told him it was a73
> *


Hahahahahaha, I always hate the one uppers. 
Him: Hey what kind of car is that?
Me: 66 Impala SS
Him: Oh nice. My buddy has a 65 SS convertible


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Oct 26 2010, 12:35 AM~18909945
> *stupidest thing i ever heard, when i was younger, was people tellin me i couldnt lowride cause i was white..haha.
> *


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18912157
> *well guy Im gald it makes sence to you , and i like your elco topic ... especially that first few quotes
> "this is it when i boughts it "
> 
> ...


thanks for the proof-read :thumbsup: glad you took the time to read through my entire topic to come up with 2 spelling corrections, im proud of you that must of took you many hours with a dictionary  



> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 26 2010, 11:41 AM~18912664
> *i told u lomie,fukkin needle dic mahfukkas mad cuz they cant b southern fried :biggrin: but the elca itself was down ta earth......just to damn bad the driver dnt match,
> *


im southern cali fried fool :420: thanks for the compliment


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 28 2010, 07:02 PM~18935096
> *thanks for the proof-read :thumbsup: glad you took the time to read through my entire topic to come up with 2 spelling corrections, im proud of you that must of took you many hours with a dictionary
> im southern cali fried fool :420: thanks for the compliment
> *


bottom line.........______u dont matter


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch+Oct 22 2010, 03:44 PM~18881106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do the same when I see your LS topics :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2010, 02:31 PM~18941761
> *:uh:
> x2
> I do the same when I see your LS topics :biggrin:
> *


look dude fuuuuuk! u and fuk him too!,can u read that? good! well i kno u may havent been able ta read the shit but u fuk'z take it to the top tryin to respond to it and diss nit piccin like like lil hoe's. so is that how they do it where u at?so apparently u can undastand english well enuff ta kno the lingo,im a grown ass man arguin wit lil kidz and wannabe g'z but on the (internet only).but like i said dude,u cant read wut i write then push da fuc on cuz obviously it's not meant fa ya'z,remember! kidz,grown folks bizznezz does not concern u.......so stay the fuc out!!!!!!............... or go ta church.
:thumbsup:boy'z do wut they can....men do what they want...or do u not realize that lomie?


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

instead of jacking this thread why dont you pm him i get sick of all the bs bickering on lil


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Oct 27 2010, 12:53 AM~18918597
> *Hahahahahaha, I always hate the one uppers.
> Him: Hey what kind of car is that?
> Me: 66 Impala SS
> ...


reminds you of Zombieland....

Columbus: Are you one of those guys who has to constantly 'one-up' everyone else? 

Tallahassee: Hell, no! I knew a guy once who was a lot worse at that than me.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 30 2010, 10:00 AM~18946363
> *reminds you of Zombieland....
> 
> Columbus: Are you one of those guys who has to constantly 'one-up' everyone else?
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Oct 26 2010, 08:06 PM~18917365
> *i was in my 63 rag and this dude said i use to have 2 of those, thats a nice 62 impala. i said thanx, but this is a 63. he said no its not its a 62, this dude was crazy as hell trying to argue with me. In the same car someone asked what year is that 64, i told him it was a73
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THAT BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WATERMELON.IT'S BULLSHIT,NOW CHICKEN ON THE OTHER HAND IS AMAZING :h5:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

especially popeye's :biggrin: mmmm


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 16 2010, 10:07 PM~18830104
> *thought that was the sign for HEAD  :biggrin:
> *


Nothin like head while hittin switches :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Oct 26 2010, 11:53 PM~18918597
> *Hahahahahaha, I always hate the one uppers.
> Him: Hey what kind of car is that?
> Me: 66 Impala SS
> Him: Oh nice.  My buddy has a 65 SS convertible*


Thats when you say " :drama: Who gives a flying fuck?"


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 31 2010, 04:26 PM~18953677
> *THAT BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WATERMELON.IT'S BULLSHIT,NOW CHICKEN ON THE OTHER HAND IS AMAZING :h5:
> *


Im mixed so its hard to descriminate :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

mostly englewoods say that got dro,s :happysad:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

"when are you going to pull that 6 (original 216) and drop in a big block?"


----------



## cowboykilla (Oct 4, 2010)

whene people say hit it im like wtf


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cowboykilla_@Nov 1 2010, 06:53 AM~18957391
> *whene people say hit it im like wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i get that alot aswell


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 31 2010, 02:26 PM~18953677
> *THAT BLACK PEOPLE LOVE WATERMELON.IT'S BULLSHIT,NOW CHICKEN ON THE OTHER HAND IS AMAZING :h5:
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18963669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope thatz original! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 30 2010, 02:11 AM~18945284
> *look dude fuuuuuk! u and fuk him too!,can  u  read  that? good! well i kno u may havent been able ta read the shit but u fuk'z take it to the top tryin to respond to it and diss  nit piccin like like lil hoe's. so is that how they do it where u at?so apparently u can undastand english well enuff ta kno the lingo,im a grown ass man arguin wit lil kidz and wannabe g'z but on the (internet only).but like i said dude,u cant read wut i write then push da fuc on cuz obviously it's not meant fa ya'z,remember! kidz,grown folks bizznezz does not concern u.......so stay the fuc out!!!!!!............... or go ta church.
> :thumbsup:boy'z do wut they can....men do what they want...or do u not realize that lomie?
> *


say what? :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18954100
> *especially popeye's :biggrin: mmmm
> *


 i drive 12miles for that chicken, no JOKE! :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a guy come up to me at a local show and he wanted a jumpstart and figured my car was the best candidate since it had 10 batts in the trunk :rofl:
I've also had numerous people at shows come up and ask me if the pumps were for NOS :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2010, 07:55 AM~18965305
> *say what? :dunno:
> *


x2 wtf is a lomie?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Oct 26 2010, 12:35 AM~18909945
> *stupidest thing i ever heard, when i was younger, was people tellin me i couldnt lowride cause i was white..haha.
> *


X2


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I like when owners of a car say "It's done right!" and "It's built right!" But cant tell you anything else to back that up.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 2 2010, 04:55 AM~18965305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he dont understand what ur trying to say :uh: 
you gotta type his language like:

lakfcnusaocunasoc lakdnfiaodc lknjljd


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18978648
> *he dont understand what ur trying to say :uh:
> you gotta type his language like:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 3 2010, 01:36 PM~18976748
> *x2 wtf is a lomie?
> *


lomie is a lowridin homie put it tagetha and do the math


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 3 2010, 05:57 PM~18978648
> *he dont understand what ur trying to say :uh:
> you gotta type his language like:
> 
> ...


exactly!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Nov 3 2010, 06:11 PM~18978749
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18978648
> *he dont understand what ur trying to say :uh:
> you gotta type his language like:
> 
> ...


waste of time


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2010, 05:06 AM~18982467
> *waste of time
> *


exactly wut it is, cuz i dnt c kno body takin no trip just e thuggin.........so stop


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 4 2010, 12:34 PM~18983752
> *exactly wut it is, cuz i dnt c kno body takin no trip just e thuggin.........so stop
> *


waste of time by reading your post (no ****)

oh and about your e thuggin comment............... :uh: kick rocks


----------



## Robledo #2 (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 3 2010, 01:51 PM~18976846
> *I like when owners of a car say "It's done right!" and "It's built right!" But cant tell you anything else to back that up.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robledo #2_@Nov 5 2010, 10:20 AM~18994576
> *:0
> *


smells like some SSsucksonsomerobledossurpremenutz up in dis bish! :nicoderm:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Oct 26 2010, 08:06 PM~18917365
> *i was in my 63 rag and this dude said i use to have 2 of those, thats a nice 62 impala. i said thanx, but this is a 63. he said no its not its a 62, this dude was crazy as hell trying to argue with me. In the same car someone asked what year is that 64, i told him it was a73
> *


whats even more dumb is whe we would be cruising and i would be in my 66 drop and people would ask if they are both 64 impala's :twak:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 5 2010, 03:00 PM~18995164
> *smells like some SSsucksonsomerobledossurpremenutz up in dis bish!  :nicoderm:
> *


you must be mistaken :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18998358
> *you must be mistaken  :uh:
> *


no mistake. I've already proven your nut swinging ass fake user name was robledo #2. 

*SSonsupremes = robledo #2*


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 5 2010, 10:45 PM~18999026
> *no mistake. I've already proven your nut swinging ass fake user name was robledo #2.
> 
> SSonsupremes =  robledo #2
> *


says William Murderface :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 5 2010, 09:49 PM~18999052
> *says William Murderface :uh:
> *


 :nono: william murderface = 850-king


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 5 2010, 10:51 PM~18999069
> *:nono: william murderface = 850-king
> *


 :0


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

One Crip, Two Crips, Red Crips, Blue Crips

:uh:


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

so im lookin at vehicles for sale section at a 63ss and some jackass says good luck selling the six fo news flash not every impala is a six fo fo=4 its a fucking tre douchbag


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Nov 7 2010, 01:07 AM~19005499
> *so im lookin at vehicles for sale section at a 63ss and some jackass says good luck selling the six fo news flash not every impala is a six fo  fo=4  its a  fucking tre douchbag
> *


 :uh: all impalas are six foes on lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## RegalBegal (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530+Nov 6 2010, 11:07 PM~19005499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he don't know. but he'll learn


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

whatev


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

just like the 64 on training day :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 8 2010, 02:52 PM~19017685
> *just like the 64 on training day :biggrin:
> *



that was a clean ass six foe tho :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

hell ya, I'm gonna get me a nice 4 door 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 8 2010, 01:52 PM~19017685
> *just like the 64 on training day :biggrin:
> *


alright its funny and all but why?


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

inside joke, stick around on layitlow for awhile you'll know


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if it bounces,its a 64, if it lifts up and down, its training day.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

does ur car has those movable things? can u ride by my house and so my mom (or who eva) can c them? can u make ur car hit tha switch? :wow: :uh: hmmmm!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Nov 7 2010, 02:07 AM~19005499
> *so im lookin at vehicles for sale section at a 63ss and some jackass says good luck selling the six fo news flash not every impala is a six fo  fo=4  its a  fucking tre douchbag
> *


63's look better


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

the dumbest thing i ever heard is KAKALAC. :roflmao:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18686761
> *Everytime a guy with his girl next to him does that... and I point at her and make the same motion... get it?  ;-)
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 10:31 PM~18721023
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 6 2010, 12:05 PM~19000935
> *One Crip, Two Crips, Red Crips, Blue Crips
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin: LOL I WAS GUNA PURCHASE A 64 FOUR DOOR UNTIL I FOUND OUT IT WAS A PARTS CAR A LONG TIME AGO SO I KNOW SEE ITS WATEVER REALLY BUT ....? IDK


> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 9 2010, 07:51 AM~19024080
> *hell ya, I'm gonna get me a nice 4 door 64 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Nov 10 2010, 11:32 AM~19034065
> *:biggrin:
> *


 HES A FLASHER :roflmao:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 9 2010, 05:08 PM~19027914
> *if it bounces,its a 64, if it lifts up and down, its training day.
> *


 :dunno:  :buttkick:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Scrambled eggs Oh my baby how I love your legs.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Not the worst, but "dros" "draulics" and "switches" are all fucking stupid ways of saying hydraulics.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

or....."how does ur car move like that"? :0 :uh: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

Me and the homies went to a car audio competition, a few years ago, in (St. George Utah!) and we were crusing around the spot hitting the switches. So we park, and my homeboy and I get out. Well a few white boys come up to us, looking at the cutlass and say"Hey man, something's wrong with your car, I think you need new shocks, there is an autozone up the street" 

We almost died laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 12 2010, 11:49 AM~19051116
> *Me and the homies went to a car audio competition, a few years ago, in (St. George Utah!) and we were crusing around the spot hitting the switches. So we park, and my homeboy and I get out. Well a few white boys come up to us, looking at the cutlass and say"Hey man, something's wrong with your car, I think you need new shocks, there is an autozone up the street"
> 
> We almost died laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


they probably dont see lows that often


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not wut i heard but we were goin around a corner by a busy movie theater and as we did the car went up on three and i looked over at these 2 old ladys and they seen the car just as it went on three, almost made the old ladys have a heart attack, she thought we were about to flip. :roflmao:


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 12 2010, 10:31 AM~19051450
> *they probably dont see lows that often
> *



maybe...but it was still funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 12 2010, 10:37 AM~19051505
> *Not wut i heard but we were goin around a corner by a busy movie theater and as we did the car went up on three and i looked over at these 2 old ladys and they seen the car just as it went on three, almost made the old ladys have a heart attack, she thought we were about to flip.  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

My uncle ownes a pawn shop and I took my hopper there, my uncle wanted me to show his friend of it hoping so I did. my uncle said his friend got scaired and ran in the pawn shop. :run: :sprint: :rofl:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

"I as a politican am here for you the people." Richard Nixon


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hate it when people tell me you should be bumping rap, fuk its my car ill listen to whatever the fuck i want


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 12 2010, 03:22 PM~19053538
> *My uncle ownes a pawn shop and I took my hopper there, my uncle wanted me to show his friend of it hoping so I did. my uncle said his friend got scaired and ran in the pawn shop.  :run:  :sprint:  :rofl:
> *


lmfao


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

i remember i called my homey n told him to come out side im bout to pull up,when i hit his bloc i started gas hoppin and when i slowed down at his house his neighbor,a old lady ran towards me yelling YOU BETTER GET OUTTA THAT CAR!!! LMAO funniest shit ever i swear


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Nov 13 2010, 10:18 PM~19061766
> *i remember i called my homey n told him to come out side im bout to pull up,when i hit his bloc i started gas hoppin and when i slowed down at his house his neighbor,a old lady ran towards me yelling YOU BETTER GET OUTTA THAT CAR!!! LMAO funniest shit ever i swear
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 02:04 PM~19033877
> *the dumbest thing i ever heard is KAKALAC.  :roflmao:
> *


I'll get you more attention and qoute you :cheesy:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2010, 10:50 AM~19064687
> *I'll get you more attention and qoute you :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

when people say "but why the small wheels?"


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 08:46 AM~19006777
> *:uh: all impalas are six foes on lay it low  :biggrin:
> *


unless its a training day


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 28 2010, 09:10 AM~18680978
> *i can remember building 22 switch switchboxes thinking wtf why..just cause dr dre said it in a song people had to have it.
> the other one i use to get every now and then was "i want my switches hooked up so when i turn the car on it goes up. and when i turn it off it goes down LIKE ICE CUBE IN BOYS IN THE HOOD.
> *


x 2,.. been there... I hated it when guys would come up to me.. and say 
HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE ME TO SWITCH UP MY CAR?
and the car is a front wheel drive Cadillac.....
In my day I had 3 different guys ask me to lift there front wheel drive's..
I talked 2 guys out of it...and the third guy went somewhere and got his stuff lifted 
anyway...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

years ago when this was my car.. i was on dark ass Glenoaks blvd.. and i did not see any body so i laid the ass for a few seconds so i could see my titanium sparks coming from my scrape bar... cops came from out of nowhere and turned the lights on me..
but when i pulled over.. they did not park behind me.. they stopped there car off to my left..and back about 4 car length's and they got out of there car (guns drawn)
told me to stick my hands out the window then to exit the car with one hand in the air at all times... when I asked them why all the guns out..and why did they park so far away from my car? 

They said they did not want me to shot them or there car with my flame thrower!
after I explained to them that i dont have any devise that shoots fire in or around 
my car.. they then gave me a ticket for destroying a public street with my scraping.. :wow:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 16 2010, 12:20 AM~19079992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cops are drama queens allways blowing chit outts perportune


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18971712
> *I had a guy come up to me at a local show and he wanted a jumpstart and figured my car was the best candidate since it had 10 batts in the trunk :rofl:
> I've also had numerous people at shows come up and ask me if the pumps were for NOS :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480+Nov 12 2010, 03:22 PM~19053538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 I BUMP THEM CORRIDOS...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

he called the shit poop :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2010, 09:50 AM~19064687
> *I'll get you more attention and qoute you :cheesy:
> *


Don't get mad cause KAKALAK sounds like some busted up piece of shit! :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 17 2010, 02:07 PM~19092143
> *Don't get mad cause KAKALAK sounds like some busted up piece of shit!  :rofl:
> *


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kakalak



your name sounds like " robodildo" :rofl:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

when people say

i wanna old school your car is tight as hell. i always wanted 16 switches


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 24 2010, 12:44 PM~19152353
> *when people say
> 
> i wanna old school your car is tight as hell. i always wanted 16 switches
> *


lol if they want 16 switches so bad they should just go out and buy the box


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2010, 07:20 AM~19151364
> *http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kakalak
> your name sounds like " robodildo" :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: 


but your name is....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 24 2010, 12:23 PM~19152663
> *:roflmao:
> but your name is....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmm....looks like assholes and Robledo go together like beans and rice
:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 24 2010, 02:23 PM~19152663
> *:roflmao:
> but your name is....
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 24 2010, 05:01 PM~19153919
> *Hmmm....looks like assholes and Robledo go together like beans and rice
> :0
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: good find :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2010, 04:48 PM~19155448
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: good find :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 24 2010, 01:01 PM~19153919
> *Hmmm....looks like assholes and Robledo go together like beans and rice
> :0
> 
> ...


ask your mother. she's been dirty robledo'd!!!

i'm related to dirty sanchez on my mothers side.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 25 2010, 02:58 AM~19158792
> *ask your mother. she's been dirty robledo'd!!!
> 
> i'm related to dirty sanchez on my mothers side.
> *


and 2 nuts hang on your forehead :cheesy:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 12 2010, 11:49 AM~19051116
> *Me and the homies went to a car audio competition, a few years ago, in (St. George Utah!) and we were crusing around the spot hitting the switches. So we park, and my homeboy and I get out. Well a few white boys come up to us, looking at the cutlass and say"Hey man, something's wrong with your car, I think you need new shocks, there is an autozone up the street"
> 
> We almost died laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Sounds like your ride was only "Chippin"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Nov 26 2010, 05:21 PM~19169560
> *Sounds like your ride was only "Chippin"
> *


:0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 02:51 PM~19169656
> *Lowriding just took 5 steps backwards after that ghey movie came out. Its going to take awhile for people to forget about it. :uh:
> *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 06:27 AM~19167794
> *and 2 nuts hang on your forehead :cheesy:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 26 2010, 05:50 PM~19170724
> *  Well, know this, the areas of L.A. that you know as being "ghetto", gave birth to hot rodding and many other forms of automotive customization that is being enjoyed around the world.
> *


lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2010, 08:58 PM~19171616
> *lol
> *


its true


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

When people call flakes "glitter" :uh:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 27 2010, 06:30 PM~19176847
> *When people call flakes "glitter" :uh:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 27 2010, 04:30 PM~19176847
> *When people call flakes "glitter" :uh:
> *


true! :biggrin: i think it's even gayer to see glitter instead of flakes tho!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 26 2010, 10:43 PM~19171514
> *:burn:
> *


x2 :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 27 2010, 07:30 PM~19176847
> *When people call flakes "glitter" :uh:
> *


this dude said that shit the other day while talkin on the phone. I wanted sooooo bad to correct him but said fuck it. I'll let him continue to sound ghey :cheesy:


----------



## green regal (Nov 25, 2010)

i rolled up to a group of red necks with lifted cars and trucks i had my regal locked up they were like sweet ride until i started hitten switches thats when they started hating haha


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: welcome to everywhere...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19179078
> *To me a lowrider isa car that has hydraulics, not air bags.  And either wire wheels or og cragers and supremes are exceptable.  The thing is as the game grows and evolves we adopt and lose some styles . Lowriders are the best . Most evolving car culture ever .
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

back when i was in high school i use to hit em in the parking lot before school when i got in the principal called me to his office and said a lady called in this morning saying that a kid was driving so fast in the parking lot that one of his wheels was coming off the ground.lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2010, 03:57 AM~19188294
> * back when i was in high school i use to hit em in the parking lot before school when i got in the principal called me to his office and said a lady called in this morning saying that a kid was driving so fast in the parking lot that one of his wheels was coming off the ground.lol
> *


lmao


----------



## green regal (Nov 25, 2010)

when some guy said to me "is that a jumpy car" wtf is that lol


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 27 2010, 04:30 PM~19176847
> *When people call flakes "glitter" :uh:
> *


 :run: :ninja: :run:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

how about seen.......


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19204285
> *how about seen.......
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!? :wow:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 30 2010, 08:45 PM~19204285
> *how about seen.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

this is some


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562421


----------



## RegalBegal (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19204285
> *how about seen.......
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of the movie "the pest" with john leguezamo. 
:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalBegal_@Dec 1 2010, 09:30 AM~19208362
> *reminds me of the movie "the pest" with john leguezamo.
> :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i had some peckerwoods yell "IT WAS A NICE CAR!!" when i was rolling my 62. guess they dont like hydros and 13's...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i come out of a paint booth with the spray gun and my mask still on and a lady was like "what are you doing in there"


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I got one I was just told recently while I was in AUTOZONE. "Any person that can put that hip hop juice into a classic chevy automobile is not a real american" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 6 2010, 09:11 AM~19251891
> *I got one I was just told recently while I was in AUTOZONE. "Any person that can put that hip hop juice into a classic chevy automobile is not a real american"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why you dont go to autozone if you dont have to :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 6 2010, 09:11 AM~19251891
> *I got one I was just told recently while I was in AUTOZONE. "Any person that can put that hip hop juice into a classic chevy automobile is not a real american"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i bet he pull off in a import or a canadian chevy


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 6 2010, 10:11 AM~19251891
> *I got one I was just told recently while I was in AUTOZONE. "Any person that can put that hip hop juice into a classic chevy automobile is not a real american"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i bet that guy was at least 75 years old or so


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101+Dec 6 2010, 09:23 AM~19251983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what he was driving. But it came up after he said he had an impala for sale but he wasn't willing to sell it because most guys that have come to get it pulled up in those "big wheel rides on that hip hop juice"


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

Someone asked me "Are dem dere Air Shocks?" WTF


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 6 2010, 10:39 AM~19251700
> *i come out of a paint booth with the spray gun and my mask still on and a lady was like "what are you doing in there"
> *


 :scrutinize: what were you doing in there..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 06:08 PM~18646818
> *while cruising in your ride. every time i would take out my regal people either say "hit that shit" "hop it" or "does that got switches?".
> the funniest thing ive heard was this old ass bar fly looking lady yell "hydraulic it baby! raise your hands !"
> *



fucken ***....people always say, "Hit that shit"...it's the usual out here in Califas....lame ass....what can you expect from someone who stays out in the middle of no where....


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 16 2010, 01:20 AM~19079992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STUPID PIGS :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

24 pages of wtf? lmao funny shit thruout guys!

mine happened back in the spring, i got a 96 F150 on bags, i live in redneckville ( i am one too btw), rolled up to a friends farm with my truck, 20"s all a sparklin, tail draggin' etc... so my friend tells me to put it up by the road, and this is a 2 lane road into nowhere... luckily for me a big ass 4X4 rolls past and does a double take and drives off. The next guys that roll up pull in beside me while were shakin the windows and asks "ya need to be pulled out? " when we havent had rain in over 3 months.. i said " yeah, but wait let me hit this swit.." pssst up it goes and their jaws hit the ground along with their beers! Buncha 'necks were lost!

The one that bugs the living shit out of me is they ask.. what thype hydro's ya runnin?? I just shake my head & walk off most times. Tho i have came back & said * the silent version* and then walk off...i know they scratch their head and try to figure that out.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19204285
> *how about seen.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at least the belair looked stupid and not the impala.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 11 2010, 04:46 PM~19297963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  at least the belair looked stupid and not the impala.
> *


I dont get it? they both look like impalas to me 62 / 63 ???


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

this is off the lowrider sub,but this is for the ones who kno about snakes,i have a 8 foot boa for sale and i tx a friend of mine ta c if he wants ta buy it.he asked me was it defanged :uh: so i txd him bac and said -non poisonus......so then he hit meh bak and said.. i know that but has its fangs been taken out :uh: :uh: so i told'm ................non poisonus=no fangs to begin wit


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Dec 7 2010, 09:26 AM~19261420
> *fucken ***....people always say, "Hit that shit"...it's the usual out here in Califas....lame ass....what can you expect from someone who stays out in the middle of no where....
> *


who cares if its normal the shit gets old. not really in the middle of nowhere about 15 min away from chicago hardly the middle of "no where" dickhead whats with the negativity


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

A guy on here was looking for a monte LS so I tol him I got a 86 and he was like no I want a 87-88 and said I prob have an 85 because the grill is different I swore 86-88 looked the same or am I wrong


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

i hear this evry other day,.,.

newbie asks""""how can i get my car to jump higher?""",.,.

bob the builder syas"""oh you gotta put weight in it,,.


fuccin people man are a trip,.,.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 07:50 PM~19303870
> *i hear this evry other day,.,.
> 
> newbie asks""""how can i get my car to jump higher?""",.,.
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Dec 11 2010, 01:43 PM~19301779
> *this is off the lowrider sub,but this is for the ones who kno about snakes,i have a 8 foot boa for sale and i tx a friend of mine ta c if he wants ta buy it.he asked me was it defanged :uh: so i txd him bac and said -non poisonus......so then he hit meh bak and said.. i know that but has its fangs been taken out :uh:  :uh: so i told'm ................non poisonus=no fangs to begin wit
> *



lol ,.,.thats funny,,.,.


i was at a show once n a white girl asked me if my car did a 3 wheelie,.,.


i told her its called 3 wheel motion,.nd i can make my car do it n also do it to her,.,.

she kinda giggled n walked away all nervous n shit,.,.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i made my x cry i told her to hit the corner switch 3 wheel lol and she did the passener side not knowing the driver side was going to be down she got scared when the car tilted and she hit her head she was scared shitless lol :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

i was at a show once n a white girl asked me if my car did a 3 wheelie,.,.
i told her its called 3 wheel motion,.nd i can make my car do it n also do it to her,.,.

she kinda giggled n walked away all nervous n shit,.,.



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 18 2010, 06:29 PM~19363200
> *lol ,.,.thats funny,,.,.
> i was at a show once n a white girl asked me if my car did a 3 wheelie,.,.
> i told her its called 3 wheel motion,.nd i can make my car do it n also do it to her,.,.
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 18 2010, 08:09 PM~19364465
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


you just quoted yourself = fail


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 21 2010, 05:44 PM~19387610
> *you just quoted yourself = fail
> *


actually i quoted *aphustle* look a little harder.
i just did it wrong the first time. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Sep 23 2010, 08:16 PM~18646902
> *:roflmao: one time i had this guy ask me two hit the switches and i just ignored him since hes was a grown ass man then out of no where he picks up this freakin baby that was like 6  months old and said come on maaan hit them for my son look at my son
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Dec 11 2010, 04:54 PM~19301817
> *who cares if its normal the shit gets old. not really in the middle of nowhere about 15 min away from chicago hardly the middle of "no where" dickhead whats with the negativity
> *


 :0


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 06:50 PM~19303870
> *i hear this evry other day,.,.
> 
> newbie asks""""how can i get my car to jump higher?""",.,.
> ...


ahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


this foo said bob the builder :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whats up ap :h5:


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

pullin up to a gas pump in my bagged layd out s10 front up ass down this dude says "hey man sumthins broke on your truck" with all seriousness. 

i then hop the front up and lock the back up

he stares for a second shakes his head and then says "fuckin lowriders" and gets in his van and rides out


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

"Damn dawg who done wetted that shit up fo you mayne"


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 30 2010, 07:45 PM~19204285
> *how about seen.......
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 24 2010, 03:34 AM~19408844
> *WTF
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

dont know if it was posted already


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

My girl telling me she was pregnant, years after my vasectomy.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 23 2010, 11:54 PM~19408591
> *ahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> this foo said bob the builder :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



yo wat up dog,.,wats goin down fr the new year,.,.?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

a week ago my trannsmission went out on my lac so i called the towtruck to come picc my shit up,.,.

towtruck guy came out his truck shaking his head,.,.after chcking out my car he said " sorry i cant tow ur car its got TOO MANY HYDRAULICS"

:angry: WTF,.,.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 28 2010, 10:14 PM~19445452
> *a week ago my trannsmission went out on my lac so i called the towtruck to come picc my shit up,.,.
> 
> towtruck guy came out his truck shaking his head,.,.after chcking out my car he said " sorry i cant tow ur car its got TOO MANY HYDRAULICS"
> ...


HAHAH WTF!! god damn thats one stupid ass mother fucker!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Dec 29 2010, 04:50 AM~19447524
> *HAHAH WTF!! god damn thats one stupid ass mother fucker!
> *




yeah foo it was sum big russian guy,.,.well he finally agrreed to tow my shit but i pretty much had to show him were to hook everything up on my car bcuzz he was actin like a bitch bout it,.,.fuccer even made me sighn a release of responsibilty paper shit,.,.

motherfuccers b scared of lowriders n shit,.,.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

showing a dude my switchez he says, oh you can control it? :ugh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Dec 29 2010, 10:58 PM~19454790
> *showing a dude my switchez he says, oh you can control it?  :ugh:
> *



hahahahahaa,.,.

sometimes i swear we aint in 2010-2011,.,.


last time me n sum homies was parked wit our lolos n sum white guy kept on checking our cars out n saying.,.,.

"u guys have some seroiuse hydraulics"


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i hate when people say they got a car with 14's in the back and like 12's in the front. whats up with that??


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 30 2010, 02:47 PM~19459896
> *i hate when people say they got a car with 14's in the back and like 12's in the front. whats up with that??
> *



??? never heard that one bfore,.,.

i gots 30's in the back and 8's in the front,.,. :biggrin: 

or were u talking bout rims,.,.?,.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I've heard peaple saying they have 10's in front, :dunno: not sure why


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 31 2010, 10:59 AM~19467127
> *I've heard peaple saying they have 10's in front, :dunno: not sure why
> *


 :roflmao: i still hear that


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 31 2010, 11:59 AM~19467127
> *I've heard peaple saying they have 10's in front, :dunno: not sure why
> *


that's how you know they paid for an install instead of doing it themselves.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 31 2010, 12:21 PM~19466827
> *??? never heard that one bfore,.,.
> 
> i gots 30's in the back and 8's in the front,.,. :biggrin:
> ...


i forgot which post it was but a guy was selling his car with 12's in front and 14's in the rear. i think it was a g body but i'm not certain. i do know i made a comment about it when i read it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480+Dec 31 2010, 11:59 AM~19467127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's just too true. Then they swear they get more lift out of them :uh:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 1 2011, 10:34 PM~19477647
> *i forgot which post it was but a guy was selling his car with 12's in front and 14's in the rear. i think it was a g body but i'm not certain. i do know i made a comment about it when i read it
> *



ok i found the post its in the vehicles for sale section

1973 chevrolet impala, texas car thats what the car is labled under its a tight car though
'


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

maybe his hood needed extra support?


Lots of people who own, or even install hydraulics don't understand the basic workings of the fluid or electrical system, basic geometry or basic suspension theory. No different than the pretty boy with a mustang that can't check his tranny fluid that I'm sure all of us have met.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480+Dec 31 2010, 09:59 AM~19467127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i hear that quite a bit too, its even funnier when they tell you theyre gonna upgrad to 12's :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gasman+Jan 1 2011, 09:41 PM~19477720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA.....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HAD A FRIEND WHO WANTED ME TO ORDER HIM SOME 4.5+ TON COILS FOR HIS REGAL... HE THOUGHT HE WOULD HOPP HIGHER!

FUNNY THING WAS HE ONLY HAD A 1 PUMP SET-UP FOR THE WHOLE CAR AND ONLY 3 GROUPE 27 BATTERIES... :uh: 

HE WOULDN'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 01:27 PM~19489822
> *I HAD A FRIEND WHO WANTED ME TO ORDER HIM SOME 4.5+ TON COILS FOR HIS REGAL... HE THOUGHT HE WOULD HOPP HIGHER!
> 
> FUNNY THING WAS HE ONLY HAD A 1 PUMP SET-UP FOR THE WHOLE CAR AND ONLY 3 GROUPE 27 BATTERIES... :uh:
> ...


thats when you tack on your fee and order anyways :yes: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 28 2010, 11:46 PM~19444408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2011, 02:25 PM~19491041
> *thats when you tack on your fee and order anyways :yes: :h5:
> *


I DID THAT.... :0


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

In 1994 this guy just walking by that don't know shit bout lowridin starts braggin to me after checkin out my ride "oh yeah my impala's was special built, it's got 6 pumps and 16 switches, it can jump and free wheel, can yours jump?" I was like.."no...wow..you are one lucky dude." lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Jan 3 2011, 06:23 PM~19491844
> *In 1994 this guy just walking by that don't know shit bout lowridin starts braggin to me after checkin out my ride "oh yeah my impala's was special built, it's got 6 pumps and 16 switches, it can jump and free wheel, can yours jump?"  I was like.."no...wow..you are one lucky dude."  lol :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 29 2010, 03:46 PM~19444408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

TV ad?


----------



## Superiors64 (Jan 3, 2011)

"Does that thing have jacker uppers?"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Superiors64_@Jan 3 2011, 08:20 PM~19492803
> *"Does that thing have jacker uppers?"
> *


:0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Jan 3 2011, 04:23 PM~19491844
> *In 1994 this guy just walking by that don't know shit bout lowridin starts braggin to me after checkin out my ride "oh yeah my impala's was special built, it's got 6 pumps and 16 switches, it can jump and free wheel, can yours jump?"  I was like.."no...wow..you are one lucky dude."  lol :biggrin:
> *


you had me at 6 pumps............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

free wheel???? was he asian? :0


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

Now let me remind you i live in upstate newyork. the dumbest shit i ever heard is when i was driving to work (wal-mart) in my towncar hittin the swithces in the parking lot, ( i notice this crown of people grabbing cameras and cell phones and recording me in my parking spot, so i hit the switches (i love the attention) i get out and this dude runs up to me and goes holly shit dude that is so fuckin sick, i didnt know they had hydraulics in newyork, i thought you could only get hydraulics in california i was like :twak:

and my girlfriends mom told my gf that she didnt know hydraulics were real, she thought it only existed in movies


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19494286
> *you had me at 6 pumps............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> free wheel???? was he asian? :0
> *


My homie had 6 pumps on his impala back in the mid 90's.  

Waaaaaaay before piston pumps. :biggrin: 






4 pumps to the nose.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 4 2011, 02:46 PM~19501481
> *My homie had 6 pumps on his impala back in the mid 90's.
> 
> Waaaaaaay before piston pumps. :biggrin:
> ...



yup its been done before,.,.to me its pointless,.,.

not sure if the homie new it was possible or not but its been done by many different people ,.,.

thanks for the video big homie,.,.if i had posted this bfore the video a lotta new cats would think i was fulla shit,.,.ahahaha


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

but whats the chances that random guy had a 6 pump car. I just dont see why people feel the need to have some type of input about stuff they obviously have no interest or background in.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jan 4 2011, 03:41 PM~19501430
> *Now let me remind you i live in upstate newyork.  the dumbest shit i ever heard is when i was driving to work (wal-mart) in my towncar hittin the swithces in the parking lot, ( i notice this crown of people grabbing cameras and cell phones and recording me in my parking spot, so i hit the switches (i love the attention) i get out and this dude runs up to me and goes holly shit dude that is so fuckin sick, i didnt know they had hydraulics in newyork, i thought you could only get hydraulics in california i was like  :twak:
> 
> and my girlfriends mom told my gf that she didnt know hydraulics were real, she thought it only existed in movies
> *



That reminds me of when I used to always run into people who would say "Yeah, I was wanting to juice my ride, but since hydraulics are illegal in Arkansas..."

and I'm thinking "Oh? But that joint your smokin and the 13 year old girl hangin off your arm are?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 4 2011, 04:08 PM~19502164
> *but whats the chances that random guy had a 6 pump car. I just dont see why people feel the need to have some type of input about stuff they obviously have no interest or background in.
> *



man u know mofos wanna fit in or feel like they kno shit,.,.

hahah just like those one uppers,.,." oh u have a 64 impala ragtop?" well my freind has a 64 SS ragtop and his AC still works",.,.hate people like that"

i just laugh at em n keep it pushin,.,.let them live in their fairytale past glory shit,..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 4 2011, 07:11 PM~19502196
> *That reminds me of when I used to always run into people who would say "Yeah, I was wanting to juice my ride, but since hydraulics are illegal in Arkansas..."
> 
> and I'm thinking "Oh? But that joint your smokin and the 13 year old girl hangin off your arm are?
> *


its a cover up for not really being a true lowrider.......


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT+Jan 4 2011, 03:46 PM~19501481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i have heard the .... "hydraulics are illegal in iowa".... line to. that never keeps me from riding and never will.. are hydraulics really illegal in any u.s states?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 5 2011, 12:52 AM~19506487
> *first time i see that.. thanks for posting it bro. that 62 is nice!
> yeah i have heard the .... "hydraulics are illegal in iowa".... line to. that never keeps me from riding and never will.. are hydraulics really illegal in any u.s states?
> *


technically you have changed a design/operation of a suspension component(s) that was signed off by an Automotive Engineer and deemed fit and safe for its intended use. 
They can write you a ticket for unsafe suspension, bumper height, wreckless driving.......etc.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 08:16 AM~19508963
> *technically you have changed a design/operation of a suspension component(s) that was signed off by an Automotive Engineer and deemed fit and safe for its intended use.
> They can write you a ticket for unsafe suspension, bumper height, wreckless driving.......etc.
> *


OKAY I GOT YOU.... HMMM... NOW IM SCARED! hno:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Jan 3 2011, 03:23 PM~19491844
> *In 1994 this guy just walking by that don't know shit bout lowridin starts braggin to me after checkin out my ride "oh yeah my impala's was special built, it's got 6 pumps and 16 switches, it can jump and free wheel, can yours jump?"  I was like.."no...wow..you are one lucky dude."  lol :biggrin:
> *


free wheel? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: did he chec out the bmx hood emblem? lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 5 2011, 01:26 PM~19510007
> *OKAY I GOT YOU.... HMMM... NOW IM SCARED! hno:
> *


But when you go to court Id take it to try and question the cop on what certifies him to make assumptions that a car is unsafe because of the suspension.... Are you an engineer? :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Everything can be illegal. literally. Judges and police should be replaced with computers so discretion (bias is more like it)isn't an issue.

Generally police hold zero qualifications of certifications to make the judgements they make, but then the judge gets to do whatever he/she wants in the end.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2011, 01:03 AM~19516899
> *Everything can be illegal. literally. Judges and police should be replaced with computers so discretion (bias is more like it)isn't an issue.
> 
> Generally police hold zero qualifications of certifications to make the judgements they make, but then the judge gets to do whatever he/she wants in the end.
> *


yup :yessad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

""' I DONT GET IT WHY DOES YOUR CAR DO THAT"""


""IS THAT NORMAL"""

dumb ass people ,.,.their evry where,.,. just like these ninjas./,.,.















:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 4 2011, 05:28 PM~19501839
> *yup its been done before,.,.to me its pointless,.,.
> 
> not sure if the homie new it was possible or not but its been done by many different people ,.,.
> ...


Pointless now...But in the mid 90's it worked better than 2 to the nose.Destroyed the car in the process though.  

Yea I had to pull out the old super 8 tapes and upload them. My homies in the carolinas didnt believe me either. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 4 2011, 06:08 PM~19502164
> *but whats the chances that random guy had a 6 pump car. I just dont see why people feel the need to have some type of input about stuff they obviously have no interest or background in.
> *


Slim to none. :biggrin:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

pink cheese green goes cool arrows 
sound it out killers


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Jan 5 2011, 11:03 PM~19516899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Jan 3 2011, 02:23 PM~19491844
> *In 1994 this guy just walking by that don't know shit bout lowridin starts braggin to me after checkin out my ride "oh yeah my impala's was special built, it's got 6 pumps and 16 switches, it can jump and free wheel, can yours jump?"  I was like.."no...wow..you are one lucky dude."  lol :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 4 2011, 01:46 PM~19501481
> *My homie had 6 pumps on his impala back in the mid 90's.
> 
> Waaaaaaay before piston pumps. :biggrin:
> ...


This might be the homie but this is in 96... :biggrin:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 24 2010, 11:38 AM~18652233
> *had someone ask me that he told me pick up trucks were for lifting, hes right but only when theyre 4wd
> *




Someone asked you about your model cars? bwwwwwwwwwahhhhhhh

I got one: The funniest thing I ever heard was Esoterics post that I am quoting here.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

For the most part what my rabbit has observed in Alaska is that she hasn't seen bath salts or plant food in headshops up here, yet... What my rabbit has observed in her state however is that they are kind of a little behind the curve when it comes to that type of thing. My rabbit doesn't know anyone who have even heard of mephedrone. My rabbit would say that it took Alaska a lot longer to catch onto the herbal blends like K2, Spice, Space, among others. Most local headshops only carried Salvia up until probably March or April of this year, and now they are a very common addition to all of the local headshops and even some regular tobacco shops. 

My rabbit has a feeling that she won't see these types of products in her local shops, as they all seem somewhat reserved, but she could be completely wrong.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

so why would you want to do that to your car,.?,.,.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

or my favorite your ruining a classic.......what some people dont understand once you mod/fabricate somethin on a car thats not suppose to be on the car i.e lifted suspension,engine,air bags, hydraulics etc your ruining a car so this lifted trucks ummmmmmmm fuck em donks????HA fuck em lowriders love em its not ruining because i see clean ass low lows lol they mad we made it look good lol


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

"What years that 6 foe?" (I have a caddy)

"What is them thangs in da trunk?"

"make it hop foe ma kids"


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

"If it doesn't have 13'' wires its not a lowrider"
:uh:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 20 2011, 12:37 PM~19916788
> *"If it doesn't have 13'' wires its not a lowrider"
> :uh:
> *


or people that say " but why the small tires?"


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Feb 20 2011, 03:44 PM~19916830
> *or people that say " but why the small tires?"
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Feb 20 2011, 04:25 PM~19916721
> *"What years that 6 foe?"    (I have a caddy)
> 
> "What is them thangs in da trunk?"
> ...


:rofl: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Feb 20 2011, 01:44 PM~19916830
> *or people that say " but why the small tires?"
> *


ya.. or they say.. its a nice car, you just need bigger tires,
or you should put dubs on it.. :uh: :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

I just dont get why your ruining a classic car
Or i dont get the point, it makes more since to put it in the air

These are the guys at my work, they build huge lifted cars than make comments about lowriders breaking frames


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Feb 21 2011, 01:44 PM~19924231
> *ya.. or they say.. its a nice car, you just need bigger tires,
> or you should put dubs on it.. :uh:  :uh:
> *



X2, tire size depend on juice or not to me but you cant tell people nothing


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19916830
> *or people that say " but why the small tires?"
> *


i know a person who say " i dont like 520's because they are very small "


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

People kept telling me Hey your wheel are falling off :uh:


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

THIS IS A FUNNAY ASS TOPIC!!! I'VE GOT ABOUT A MILLION STORIES!!!

"Can I do It?" - I had this tall ass white dude ask me that question in front of hella homies. I was all, hell yeah, come on over. I locked the car up and had him reach in and TAP this specific switch down. It was the drivers side DOWN switch. 

IT LAYED HIS ASS OUT!!! HE HIT THE FLOOR AFTER THE CAR SLAMMED INTO HIM, HAHA. 

Had the Homies and Me hella laughing!!!

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

"Is that a bomb?" - I had to drive through a Navy Base one time after the 9/11 Attacks. Of course I was chosen for a RANDOM full vehicle search. I think I had the entire Navy in my trunk trying to figure out what the hell the Hydraulic System was. I had to give an entire presentation to them and explain what every damn part of the system was for. SUCKED!!!

I had to explain why I was late to my bosses after that, so then we had to go right back to my trunk, LOL!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

not the dumbest but one of the coolest things ive been told,

at the grocery store backing out of my parking space,
a really old man had parked next to me and had got out
his car right when i was backing out. i was layed out when 
i backed up, then i put it in drive and locked em up.
this old man was like 90 yrs old in a new clean ass caddy,
he said wow, thats one of the most beautiful cars i've ever
seen, make sure you keep it on the road, not like these
other guys that keep em in the garage.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Feb 21 2011, 05:12 PM~19925269
> *not the dumbest but one of the coolest things ive been told,
> 
> at the grocery store backing out of my parking space,
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

"its whats on the inside that matters"

:uh: :scrutinize: fuck off fat bitch i want your hot friend


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 21 2011, 05:27 PM~19925890
> *"its whats on the inside that matters"
> 
> :uh: :scrutinize:  fuck off fat bitch i want your hot friend
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

or wen u cruisin and ur tires r lookin like \ /,they pull alongside u and point at ur wheel sayin " hey somthins wrong wit ur wheel!" and then u lock up the frnt to ||....and they like :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Give me yo $ 200 and I'll be right back.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Feb 21 2011, 03:12 PM~19925269
> *not the dumbest but one of the coolest things ive been told,
> 
> at the grocery store backing out of my parking space,
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Feb 21 2011, 05:44 PM~19926020
> *or wen u cruisin and ur tires r lookin like \ /,they pull alongside u and point at ur wheel sayin " hey somthins wrong wit ur wheel!" and then u lock up the frnt to ||....and they like :0  :0  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate it when youre cruising layed with your tires like \ / and someone pulls up to you and says" hey your tire is flat!" :uh: I just say "yeah I know"


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

DO YOU HAVE AIR BAGS? WHEN I HAVE AN EL CAMINO WITH A HYDRAULIC SETUP IN THE BACK WERE THERE LOOKING AT IT AND ASKING ME THAT :uh:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 22 2011, 09:16 PM~19936136
> *DO YOU HAVE AIR BAGS? WHEN I HAVE AN EL CAMINO WITH A HYDRAULIC SETUP IN THE BACK WERE THERE LOOKING AT IT AND ASKING ME THAT  :uh:
> *


Watch videos on youtube with air ride cars and people still comment saying the car has hydraulics :uh:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I did all this to the car/truck, When you know the last owner did what it was that has been done to it. :uh:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 22 2011, 10:08 PM~19938028
> *Watch videos on youtube with air ride cars and people still comment saying the car has hydraulics  :uh:
> *


AND ITS LIKE WHEN THEY SEE A JUICED RIDE THEY SAY ITS BAGGED :uh:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> THIS IS A FUNNAY ASS TOPIC!!! I'VE GOT ABOUT A MILLION STORIES!!!
> 
> "Can I do It?" - I had this tall ass white dude ask me that question in front of hella homies. I was all, hell yeah, come on over. I locked the car up and had him reach in and TAP this specific switch down. It was the drivers side DOWN switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i was at the local make a wish car show and there was a clean lifted 61 and i heard a couple of old hot rodders say "look at the little wheels couldnt they afford big ones" i also heard from some others whilst looking at the pumps in the trunks "they are the air tanks for the hydraulics "


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> *"they are the air tanks for the hydraulics "
> 
> *


i heard that once


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

83% of these stories are fake because on 17% of you own a lowrider.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Over the years I've heard stupid shit said from ignorant ass fools, but this last week had to take the cake...

I'm standing in line with an 18 pack of beer... Chubby lady behind me asks "oh long week?" I say, naw, just gonna do some car work and the kid behind the counter says "OH, I don't think I'd ever let someone work on my car that had a beer" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Wonder if this goof has any idea that even the shop cats who work on his car probably drink on breaks??? :rofl:

The worst part was it really fucking irritated me that he said that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

"Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW! "


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Mar 13 2011, 10:33 AM~20079929
> *83% of these stories are fake because on 17% of you own a lowrider.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i was getting my tires put on the rims when this white guy says how 'back in the day' he had a 69 impalla with 16 swithes. he lived in florida at the time but mexicans stole it from him. i just smilled and thought how that was the lamest thing i ever heard


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18784189
> *i had a dude swearing up and down his cousin has a set of 10" daytons  :twak:
> *


LOL IVE HEARD THAT BEFORE HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 16 2011, 07:53 PM~20109152
> *LOL IVE HEARD THAT BEFORE HAHAHAHAHA
> *


But he keeps em cleeeean


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I run my tires low so my wife is gay.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

When members are big headed and make statements like" We got fools begging to come back to our club". Believe me when I say this, When people get out of a club and join another.............. wait.............. you should get where Im going with this  

Im like this 











:uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm taking my gold rims to cash for gold!!!!! 

yes i heard this before


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been told that my 2 front tires were about to fall off cuz they were leaning to the side(tuckin)


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2011, 07:35 PM~20125016
> *When members are big headed and make statements like" We got fools begging to come back to our club". Believe me when I say this, When people get out of a club and join another.............. wait.............. you should get where Im going with this
> 
> Im like this
> ...


Dam g u must love this gif cuz I seen u post it everywhere... It is funny though :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 19 2011, 12:41 PM~20128097
> *Dam g u must love this gif cuz I seen u post it everywhere... It is funny though :biggrin:
> *


yeah that shit trips me out :happysad:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

And old man asked me if it was an electric car.

And in the three days of being in public there's been a shitload of "how many switches you got?"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

1 the that never fails, you got 16 switches? or u got 16 switches right


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah. Dude said " aren't they supposed to have 16 switches"


Where did this 16 switch myth come from


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

The theory came from all them frazes in the songs back in the 90's "Roll the 64 with the 16 switches for the bitches" so evrybody that dont know about lo-lo's say that same line. "You got 16 switches?"


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Man I remember go'n to shows back awhile and see'n guys come with there 2 foot long switch box for there dancers.. 16 switches.. Fuck that I'd be lost just pull'n on random shit.. I'm more of a 4 and a hopper my self


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

This old guy must of been watching too many cheech and chong movies when he asked me this stupid question. Where's the big mustach and the marajuana?


----------



## century76 (Jun 27, 2011)

BYRDIE said:


> :biggrin: i got a 84 caprice, with 4 switches. a lil kid at a car show asked me. so
> how many switches you got, i said 4 he :roflmao: and walked off, i looked at my homie and said wtf. then a lady came up to me and asked could i do side to side, i said no. i got 3 pumps and 4 switches. she :roflmao: and again i looked at my homie and said wtf. then a grown ass man comes up to me and say so i hear you only got 4 switches. i said yea. then he say well what does your car do. i looked at him :biggrin: opened my lambo doors put it on 3 and rolled out with the middle finger up yelling 4 switches bitch. :run:


Thats awesome :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Cuban Dave said:


> This old guy must of been watching too many cheech and chong movies when he asked me this stupid question. Where's the big mustach and the marajuana?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> 1 the that never fails, you got 16 switches? or u got 16 switches right


but dont you ??? :wow:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Lowriders are unsafe vehicles lol I had couple airbag people tell me they don't fuck with hydraulics because of fire and oil I told them you have a better chance of blowing a bag than I got catching a fire in the trunk or something stupid


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

dunno if it has been stated before, but around here the dumbest question about hydraulic cars is "why?"
If you just dont get it immediately, there is no way in hell I can explain it to you. Simple as that.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a hater tell me along time ago. when he seened my 61 impala lowrider. that i like to keep mine original. Then he pulls up in a hot rod muscle car,with not the original paint,with flames on the hood.Big slicks in the back and little tires in the front. the only thing original was the interior and the front grill.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Cuban Dave said:


> The theory came from all them frazes in the songs back in the 90's "Roll the 64 with the 16 switches for the bitches" so evrybody that dont know about lo-lo's say that same line. "You got 16 switches?"


THE SAD PART OF IT IS WHEN I HAVE PEOPLE TELLING ME THEY WANT 16 SWITCHES FOR THEIR STREET CAR.... I GUESS TO EACH THEIR OWN...


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

I gots a 64 impala an this sand nigro working at da 7-11 ask me what year cadillac is that...lol


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

i was getting some fuel and this fool asked me if i can wait 5mins so he can go get his son to take pictures in my ride 0.o ,,, i said sure then left


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Chicago-n said:


> And old man asked me if it was an electric car.
> 
> And in the three days of being in public there's been a shitload of "how many switches you got?"


 Tell them you got 36 switches,watch thier jaw drop


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Tell them you got 36 switches,watch thier jaw drop


Dr. DRE Aint got shit on me. :rofl::rofl: 36 Switches for all the bitches. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Silentdawg said:


> dunno if it has been stated before, but around here the dumbest question about hydraulic cars is "why?"
> If you just dont get it immediately, there is no way in hell I can explain it to you. Simple as that.


Ill have to say that is the most annoying question. Acting like its their own car when they say that. And the word how it was said you done read their whole meaning of hate in that question ,like why did you do that to that good old American classic?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DR DRE ASS


Chicago-n said:


> Yeah. Dude said " aren't they supposed to have 16 switches"
> 
> 
> Where did this 16 switch myth come from


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

The one I hate is when they say what year your caddilac?I don't even bother to answer if you don't know difference between Cadillacs and impalas don't ask lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Cadi n impalas. stupid people don't know the difference


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

'93 Impala


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone else notice the orange "93" convertible has HT vent windows?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

This happened after the dumbest thing I saw someone do. So I was at a small show a few weeks ago and some pinche piasa walks over to my car and gets into the driver seat like he is at a dealership. I walk over to him and tell him to get out of my car, and he say's, "I can't sit in the car?". I said, "no get out". WTF goes through people's head?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

supersporting88 said:


> This happened after the dumbest thing I saw someone do. So I was at a small show a few weeks ago and some pinche piasa walks over to my car and gets into the driver seat like he is at a dealership. I walk over to him and tell him to get out of my car, and he say's, "I can't sit in the car?". I said, "no get out". WTF goes through people's head?


IF THAT WAS ME ID PUT HANDS ON HIM!!! WTF THOUGH THTS CRAZZY


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

SSonsupremes said:


> '93 Impala


WINNER


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

*WHEN I WAS AT THE PARK HITTING MY SWITCHIES,I PARKED AND SOME OLD DUDE ASK ME '' CAN U BUNNY BUMP BUMP UR TRUCK UP AND DOWN ANY TIME U WANT '' LOL :werd::loco::loco::loco::werd: *


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

Drolics baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> Yeah. Dude said " aren't they supposed to have 16 switches"
> 
> 
> Where did this 16 switch myth come from


I blame that on Dr. Dre lol. The most I've ever had is 10 switches. I've always wondered, what can you even do with 16 switches?


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Had several people roll up on me and try to tell me my ball joints are broke(Damn extended A Arms:rofl


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Mr Impala said:


> anyone else notice the orange "93" convertible has HT vent windows?


Those are from a 94. :scrutinize:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I got asked if my pumps were Nitrious oxide tanks, they started out by asking how fast is this car? The hydraulics were in my x wifes Ford Escort....:roflmao:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Heath V said:


> . I've always wondered, what can you even do with 16 switches?




R&S Hydraulics - Online Store - Hyraulics


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

mr chicago said:


> Had several people roll up on me and try to tell me my ball joints are broke(Damn extended A Arms:rofl


Lol, that's happened to me too! It always makes me laugh. My old 65 year old neighbor would tell me that and when I told him why it was like that he said, I'll be damned! Lol..


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Lol, that's happened to me too! It always makes me laugh. My old 65 year old neighbor would tell me that and when I told him why it was like that he said, I'll be damned! Lol..



I usually tap the switch and say "ITS FIXED".............Done it too many times


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was at a Casino Show here in Phoenix. The show was over and I went to put my car on my trailer and then roll to the front of the Hotel we stayed at to check out. The guy (security/doorman) said to me "hey, nice car, is that a '57 Chevy"? I was like "na Bro, its a Six 4!!!!" He says "Ya thats right, I thought '57, since they both have the same body lines"!!! I was like WTF!!!!!! Same Body Lines!!!!
I just walked away laffing at this dude!!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Back in the 90's alot of folks that were lowrider illiterate call any car with hydraulics a six-foe.I had one idiot literally ask me two dumb questions in one( and, I owned a 61 Impala at the time) "What year is that six-foe?" i had a 1965 Impala and had some asked me "Does that six-foe got switches?" So it made sense to me when, i was watching, Dont be a menace, while drinking juice, in the hood. When the 1963 was hopping down the street, and that guy says, " Hey man! check out that six-foe!"It was making fun of the illiterates that streriotyped the word six-foe for all lifted oldschools.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

SSonsupremes said:


> '93 Impala


Whoa, she said 93:inout:


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Was charging my batts at my moms house the neighbor walked over and looked in the trunk and asked "Does that car run off gas" patriotic man i wanted to say it was a car bomb


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When they ask is it hard to join INDIVIDUALS,then you ask first off what oldschool or gbody ect you got?they answer 2001 ford f150 or a lil Honda hatchback even worst a toyota supra. Lol


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

An old guy was talking to his friend by my car and I overheard him asked as they were looking at my switch box."is there that many lights he has to turn on in his car?"WTF!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

supersporting88 said:


> This happened after the dumbest thing I saw someone do. So I was at a small show a few weeks ago and some pinche piasa walks over to my car and gets into the driver seat like he is at a dealership. I walk over to him and tell him to get out of my car, and he say's, "I can't sit in the car?". I said, "no get out". WTF goes through people's head?


You ain't lying. I've seen those bastards do that shit before!


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Some fool (guys in his 20s) outside of QT said "thats a bad ass 6-fo" when I was in the Lincoln I was like where and he was like "that black one aint yours" I just busted out laughing and walked away...Or when people say thats a bad ass cutlass when we're on my homies 86 regal...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

*honk* *honk *honk* (I roll down window) Guy says, "hey sir! you might want to pull over your front wheel is falling off." Me, "No it's not" (start hitting switches) Guy was like . 



I'm guessing guy was referring to the extended arms. LMFAO:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mideast said:


> i was getting some fuel and this fool asked me if i can wait 5mins so he can go get his son to take pictures in my ride 0.o ,,, i said sure then left


:rofl:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I be walking around a show and I just don't get these dudes giving their lady the camera, then posing like a G in front of different cars. What's the point?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> I be walking around a show and I just don't get these dudes giving their lady the camera, then posing like a G in front of different cars. What's the point?


worse part is when the chicks hot too... its like what you see in this loser? haha


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

i went to a car show once and parked it with the front on the ground and the ass as high as it goes, i got out and walked like 100 feet, and this guy came and told me he thought my axle just broke...i just said thanks and walked away. and also, people always tell me they love my caddy even though its a chrysler...one douchebag even went so far as to say i should start putting caddy logos all over my car. :loco:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

"That's a badass ride! How many switches?"

-four

"Oh........still pretty cool anyway"


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

Today I had my ride in the street while I had some drinks in the front yard. Two old dudes with a baby and stroller came up complimenting like crazy, it was cool. Finally some old white dudes appreciating my ride. Then, as they left they looked back at it and said, "YOU GOT LOWRIDER IN IT???" Me and My Lady where like, "What the F*ck?!" They meant HYDRAULICS, LOL. I had the car locked up


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

I was at the hop spot a few weeks ago. And I guy comes up and says. I must not care about my car cus I'm sitting on it. Then he starts talking about how it looks like I put a lot of work into my paint. All I said was its just paint and walked off. I should have told him to let me sit on his car since its a pos.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

popped the trunk on my 2pumped caprice i had way back and this guy walks up to me and says "wow, two superchargers! this car must go very fast!":uh:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Had a old man tell me ( why would you waste money on a 72 impala you could of bought a LEXAS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WEN SUM1 CALLS ANY 60S STYLE IMPALA OR ANY LOWRIDER A SIX FO LMAO


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

i took my wife to the store in my tre ragg a white old man says nice car and then says all four of ya tires are low they need air i hit the switch he says why do guys mess up beautiful cars with the hydraulics i said this why i layed the ass and dragg the gas tank on him and he jus shook his head lol


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

how bout this one... my friends sister was checkin my low
out and simply asked.. "why"... i said why what.
she said i dont understand why.. lol


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

k louie said:


> Had a old man tell me ( why would you waste money on a 72 impala you could of bought a LEXAS


i love wen people act like if they like a certain car and u dont have it u should buy it because they like it and they'll never see u again in life lol but it matters that much to them


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

RollinX151 said:


> *honk* *honk *honk* (I roll down window) Guy says, "hey sir! you might want to pull over your front wheel is falling off." Me, "No it's not" (start hitting switches) Guy was like . I'm guessing guy was referring to the extended arms. LMFAO:roflmao:


man dont you hate that shit...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Got tha trunk of my bixchev or my brogham?poped cleaning the pumps ..and someone walks up and says what are all those batteries for ...are you salen them...lmao....or do you have to run a specil? Alternator to keep them charged......what are those seliniod lookn things?????are you for real


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

How does the car drive on those lil wheels....or maybe should get some bigger rims.....lol......or the pigs like they.re suspension experts....in l.a.. You here stupid shit like you cant have all these batteries....oh realy jr gman...show me a penal code thats says so...i.m giving you a break....aint no law say i cant have lifts....but you givn me a break......what bout y0 4x4 it got modified suspension...aftermarket aint stock....pigs....


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> I WAS SHOWING SOMEONE THE TRUNK OF MY OLD CADDY WITH SWITCHES AND THEY SAID "OH YOUR ENGINES IN THE BACK?"


LMFAO!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha she said we"re in a 93 i think.... 


people are fukin dumb...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*THE OTHER DAY I HEARD:

"THEY SAID MY CAR IS IN THE CLUB NOT ME....... SO I WAS THINKING OF BUILDING A COUPLE CARS AND JOINING A FEW CLUBS."*


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

supersporting88 said:


> This happened after the dumbest thing I saw someone do. So I was at a small show a few weeks ago and some pinche piasa walks over to my car and gets into the driver seat like he is at a dealership. I walk over to him and tell him to get out of my car, and he say's, "I can't sit in the car?". I said, "no get out". WTF goes through people's head?


I can tell you this, someone just sits in my car like this and he wont know I'm there till after he already has whiplash from me pulling him out the car. As I proceed to stomp some sense into that bitch. :twak: Here in Arizona, its legal to beat someone for stealing from or vandalizing your ride if you catch them doing it. You can serve them on sight. I love Arizona!  All you say to the cop is "he was vandalizing my ride, I told him to stop, he didnt, so I beat the brakes off that muthafucka" and he will go to jail aaalllll fucked up. lmao:h5:


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

I heard this old gavacha tell her husband, "I cant believe he made a lowrider out of 57 chevy"


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

I know sum dumb ass who told me he had a 69 monte carlo 4 door !!!! :uh:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I was at a show and a cop was walking around looking at all the cars he walks up to me asked if this was my car i said ya he said lets see it bunny hop. Wtf bunny hop Im not riding a bike Lmfao


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

El Callejero said:


> I know sum dumb ass who told me he had a 69 monte carlo 4 door !!!! :uh:


You should have talked him out of it that bitch is super rare big money car right thur


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea my and my girls went to the store and i parked my car and 2 wite boyz came up to me ansd started askin questions boutmy car so i started showin em and i popped my trunk fat boy asked me,"why do u have crowbars on ur car?",so i waz like wtf ,i quess he waz talking about the cylinders..lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I LMFAO AT ALL THESE COMMENTS . SHIT I HAD MY RIDE ON A TRAILER AT A GAS STATION AND HAD A HOMELESS GUY WALK UP AND SAY" NICE LOWRIDER IS THAT A CHEVELLE AND DID IT COME FROM THE DEALER WITH SMALL WHEELS?" AND AFTER "CAN I BORROW 10$?" I LAUGHED AND TOOK OFF.:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

heard an old white guy say something about mexican jumping beans once...i did laugh


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

i was cruzing in san jose, and 3 mid thirty year old black women rolled down there window and said "excuse me, but are you white?" i looked into my rear view mirror and adjusted it, looked at them and said "why yes, i think i am" and proced to smash the back bumper for two blocks down capitol express way.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

big C said:


> You should have talked him out of it that bitch is super rare big money car right thur


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TODAY ON MY WAY TO WRK IM IN MY MONTE FRONT LOCKED UP,ASS DOWN[NO ****] THERES A BLACK GUY AROUND 40S JUZ STARIN AT MY RIDE CHEEZIN AS I PULL IN,I GET OFF AND HE COMES UP TO ME AND SAYS '' DAM THAT THANG IS ON DEM DANG HYDRAULICS HUH'' LMAO IT WUZ FUNNY HOW HE SAID IT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> TODAY ON MY WAY TO WRK IM IN MY MONTE FRONT LOCKED UP,ASS DOWN[NO ****] THERES A BLACK GUY AROUND 40S JUZ STARIN AT MY RIDE CHEEZIN AS I PULL IN,I GET OFF AND HE COMES UP TO ME AND SAYS '' DAM THAT THANG IS ON DEM DANG HYDRAULICS HUH'' LMAO IT WUZ FUNNY HOW HE SAID IT


Uh we knew it wasn't **** wen u said u were cruising n yur ride . So y did u feel the need to say no **** ? That's pretty ****


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Uh we knew it wasn't **** wen u said u were cruising n yur ride . So y did u feel the need to say no **** ? That's pretty ****


CUZ THERES SOME GAY ASS MUTHERFUKAS IN HERE THAT TURN ANYTHING INTO GAY SHIT LOL


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

The dumbest thing I hear aaaaallllll the time is "no ****". I Cant really pin point it but that shit gets on my nerves. I feel like the people that say it are trying to hide something............Including lil wayne. No disrespect homie. Its not directed at you personally, It just reminded me when you said it.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KingDavid said:


> The dumbest thing I hear aaaaallllll the time is "no ****". I Cant really pin point it but that shit gets on my nerves. I feel like the people that say it are trying to hide something............Including lil wayne. No disrespect homie. Its not directed at you personally, It just reminded me when you said it.


LOL I JUZ SAY IT CUZ THERES SUM GAYASS FUCKERS ON HERE DAT TWIST SHIT AROUND AND FUCK LIL WAYNE


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

About a month ago my friend and i go to pick up some og wire wheels that i found on craigslist. we pull up to the house in my friends bone stock 63 ht ss. and as soon as this cholo ass guy with tats on his face who had the rims see's the car he says "hey bro thats a sick ass 6-foe!! My friend and eye just look at each other trying to hold back each others laughter. then he countinue on saying that one day he is going to have a nice 6-foe like my friends!!!

well i thought the guy would know the difference between both cars since he was selling the wire rims. and then i asked him what did he have these rims on before and he tells me that a client owed him money so that guy gave him the rims instead of the money he owed. so that explained alot and now i know that drugies let there wire rims sell for cheap shit my friend got his for $65 of him


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL I JUZ SAY IT CUZ THERES SUM GAYASS FUCKERS ON HERE DAT TWIST SHIT AROUND AND FUCK LIL WAYNE


:werd: *SOME PEOPLE CARRY IT OUTSIDE OF LAYITLOW... "LAYITLOW TALK"*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL I JUZ SAY IT CUZ THERES SUM GAYASS FUCKERS ON HERE DAT TWIST SHIT AROUND AND FUCK LIL WAYNE





SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> About a month ago my friend and i go to pick up some og wire wheels that i found on craigslist. we pull up to the house in my friends bone stock 63 ht ss. and as soon as this cholo ass guy with tats on his face who had the rims see's the car he says "hey bro thats a sick ass 6-foe!! My friend and eye just look at each other trying to hold back each others laughter. then he countinue on saying that one day he is going to have a nice 6-foe like my friends!!!
> 
> well i thought the guy would know the difference between both cars since he was selling the wire rims. and then i asked him what did he have these rims on before and he tells me that a client owed him money so that guy gave him the rims instead of the money he owed. so that explained alot and now i know that drugies let there wire rims sell for cheap shit my friend got his for $65 of him



*IF THAT GUY KEEPS MAKING DEALS LIKE THAT HE'LL NEVER GET HIS 6-FOE....... *:bowrofl:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> About a month ago my friend and i go to pick up some og wire wheels that i found on craigslist. we pull up to the house in my friends bone stock 63 ht ss. and as soon as this cholo ass guy with tats on his face who had the rims see's the car he says "hey bro thats a sick ass 6-foe!! My friend and eye just look at each other trying to hold back each others laughter. then he countinue on saying that one day he is going to have a nice 6-foe like my friends!!!
> 
> well i thought the guy would know the difference between both cars since he was selling the wire rims. and then i asked him what
> did he have these rims on before and he tells me that a client owed him money so that guy gave him the rims instead of the
> money he owed. so that explained alot and now i know that drugies let there wire rims sell for cheap shit my friend got his for $65 of him


lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IF THAT GUY KEEPS MAKING DEALS LIKE THAT HE'LL NEVER GET HIS 6-FOE....... *:bowrofl:


:roflmao: we laughed the whole way back to woodland haha and evrey now and then i say that too my friend "thats a nice 6-foe!!!"


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

maximus63 said:


> while driving down the road, a car nearly crashed while trying to tell me to hit the switches :loco:


Ha :twak:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> :roflmao: we laughed the whole way back to woodland haha and evrey now and then i say that too my friend "thats a nice 6-foe!!!"


*CLASSIC LINE.. LOL*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol thats a nice 64


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

"shock it up" that's hilarious


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE TIME I WUZ IN MY OLD CUTTY AND IT WUZ DUMP AND I HAD SUM OLDER PUERTO RICAN LADY PULL NEXT 2 ME AT A LIGHT ND LOOK OVA AND SAY MIRA LE LA GOMAS LMAO EXTENDED UPPERS


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Was out on the street taking to a couple homies...one had his lowrider 93 fleetwood, behind that was a lowrider 79 cutlass. Some dude rides past, looks and yells out the window..."damn look at them six-fo's!!!"


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

"six fo" is gang member talk for lowrider. Thats probably what all these people that say this think. I hate when people that dont know whats up try using "slang" or what they think is slang in the wrong way to look cool. Then we laugh at them on LIL. :roflmao:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a 69 El Camino.And A Guy told me.HEY THATS THE NICEST RANCHERO I'VE EVER SEEN..Yes He was Serious.I told Him Thanks but it's an El Camino.He had a Dumb Look on his face especially when his Lady was Laughing at Him...Oh Well


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY UNCLE, ON X-MAS EVE. ASK ME 2 WEAR MY BULLET PROOF VEST , THEN TOLD MY OTHER UNCLE ''2 SHOOT HIM WITH IS 22.'':loco:


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Airborne said:


> When you gonna thow some 22's on that thang? (I ride crossbars)


:wow:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I had my 64 parked and fully locked up and some older man, he must have been in his late 60's told me "way to mess up a nice Impala son" I just looked at my wife and started laughing..


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Heath V said:


> I had my 64 parked and fully locked up and some older man, he must have been in his late 60's told me "way to mess up a nice Impala son" I just looked at my wife and started laughing..


You did good homie i think woulda cussed his ass out


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I LMFAO AT ALL THESE COMMENTS . SHIT I HAD MY RIDE ON A TRAILER AT A GAS STATION AND HAD A HOMELESS GUY WALK UP AND SAY" NICE LOWRIDER IS THAT A CHEVELLE AND DID IT COME FROM THE DEALER WITH SMALL WHEELS?" AND AFTER "CAN I BORROW 10$?" I LAUGHED AND TOOK OFF.:thumbsup:


He was sizing you up thinking that you would give him some money if he liked your ride :rofl: I had a similar thing happen to me. dude said he had 2 lowriders before, I was like cool, and wondering why he was homeless. Then I asked what kind of setup did he have and he couldnt tell me. :ugh: so i left with all my money lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Here's one I didn't see coming. I told my best friend whenever we both have our cars together where we want em for the summer we should hop, I think I'm getting him for a big body wit 4 batteries, he's got a g-body with 6. After a 3 or 4 min pissing contest consisting of shit from the past 11 yrs we hung up on each other. Sad, but to me that's pretty dumb, If anything either get your single pump six battery g-body more lifts if it's no keeping up with "lay and play", or say fuck it at least we both got fly ass rides shittin on our peers. Instead, our dumbasses are beefing. :loco::uh: I swear man between my mouth and our bad attitudes lowriders are killing themselves. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> TODAY ON MY WAY TO WRK IM IN MY MONTE FRONT LOCKED UP,ASS DOWN[NO ****] THERES A BLACK GUY AROUND 40S JUZ STARIN AT MY RIDE CHEEZIN AS I PULL IN,I GET OFF AND HE COMES UP TO ME AND SAYS '' DAM THAT THANG IS ON DEM DANG HYDRAULICS HUH'' LMAO IT WUZ FUNNY HOW HE SAID IT


I get that one alot. I'm a little guy too so they b like "got a gangsta lean on don't ya son?" Where my lacs swallow me, all you can see is my head over the door panel.lol "You a young g, them daynas look good on that lac!" 

Older black guys are about the only people that don't bash me for lowriding or suggest larger rims. They like em lolos just the way they sit..


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL at all of the posts. 

I was at a gas station (in Montana) and this 86 Regal rolls out with wide wires and was dropped not juiced. I heard a guy telling his girl that it was one of those lowriders you see in Califonia.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

JUZ REMEBERD ABOUT THIS ONE,,I WUZ AT A OLDIES CARSHOW AWHILE BAK IN MY OLD CUTTY AND I USED TO STAND IT ON 3,WELL WE WALKED TO BURGER KING NEXT DOOR TO EAT AND CAME BACK AND SUM GIRL ASKED IS THAT UR LOWRIDER? I SAID YEA,,SHE SAID COOL,I USED TO HAVE ONE I WUD DRIVE AROUND WIT 6 PUMPS 16 BATTS AND 24 SWITCHS,,WE JUZ LAUGHED AND SAID DAM IT MUSTA BEEN BADASS LMAO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> JUZ REMEBERD ABOUT THIS ONE,,I WUZ AT A OLDIES CARSHOW AWHILE BAK IN MY OLD CUTTY AND I USED TO STAND IT ON 3,WELL WE WALKED TO BURGER KING NEXT DOOR TO EAT AND CAME BACK AND SUM GIRL ASKED IS THAT UR LOWRIDER? I SAID YEA,,SHE SAID COOL,I USED TO HAVE ONE I WUD DRIVE AROUND WIT 6 PUMPS 16 BATTS AND 24 SWITCHS,,WE JUZ LAUGHED AND SAID DAM IT MUSTA BEEN BADASS LMAO


I kinda think she wasnt that far from telling the truth..... Unless she read lowrider mag and watched rap videos :dunno: :dunno: wait she said 6 pumps .... okay now I know why you laughed :happysad:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I GOT PULLED OVER 2WEEKS AGO BY BY 4 COPS, THEY SAID THEY KNOW I MUST BE DEALING DRUGS BECAUSE ,I HAVE A LOWRIDER :twak:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I GOT PULLED OVER 2WEEKS AGO BY BY 4 COPS, THEY SAID THEY KNOW I MUST BE DEALING DRUGS BECAUSE ,I HAVE A LOWRIDER :twak:


Fools that think like that are stuck in the 80's


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


> Fools that think like that are stuck in the 80's


 LOL ,:roflmao:THATS WHAT I TOLD THEM :roflmao: N THAT IM NOT MAKING A RAP VIDEO :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I kinda think she wasnt that far from telling the truth..... Unless she read lowrider mag and watched rap videos :dunno: :dunno: wait she said 6 pumps .... okay now I know why you laughed :happysad:


LOL ITS FUNNY WEN PEOPLE THAT SAY THEYVE OWNED LOWRIDERS ALWAYS SAY THEY HAD MORE PUMPS OR SWITCHS DAN WAT U TELL THEM U HAVELOL


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I was driving my 64 (which has 3 inch extended a-arms) through the grocery store parking lot and this old guy chased after me and told me that my wheels were falling off! I just looked at my wife and laughed. The funny thing was is that the old guy looked pissed.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I was driving my 64 *(which has 3 inch extended a-arms)* through the grocery store parking lot and this old guy chased after me and told me that my wheels were falling off! I just looked at my wife and laughed. The funny thing was is that the old guy looked pissed.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL ITS FUNNY WEN PEOPLE THAT SAY THEYVE OWNED LOWRIDERS ALWAYS SAY THEY HAD MORE PUMPS OR SWITCHS DAN WAT U TELL THEM U HAVELOL


yeah I know lol they always got to up you one lol


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


>


Yea I know lol. Its way too much. Its in the shop now getting some new ones that are an inch and a half extension.


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

My old 63 wagon had two inch extended a-arms and at an old car show this dude said, "hey bubba i think your ball joints are broke" hahaha what do u say to that?! Also last week I went to a whataburger cruise night in my 96 fleetwood and was hittin the switches a little bit....had more than one comment that was, "omg I cant believe u did that to a cadillac" lol simple people


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

flakejobrob said:


> My old 63 wagon had two inch extended a-arms and at an old car show this dude said, "hey bubba i think your ball joints are broke" hahaha what do u say to that?! Also last week I went to a whataburger cruise night in my 96 fleetwood and was hittin the switches a little bit....had more than one comment that was, "omg I cant believe u did that to a cadillac" lol simple people


what else in their opinion should u be juicing :dunno:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Sometimes I hate taking my car out because of all of the stupid comments. Lately I've even been getting dirty looks. The worst is when someone is tailgating you and then speeds past you like their wife is in labor or something, its like wow, sooo sorry to ruin your day. Also does it really matter how many switches I have?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Sometimes I hate taking my car out because of all of the stupid comments. Lately I've even been getting dirty looks. *The worst is when someone is tailgating you and then speeds past you like their wife is in labor or something*, its like wow, sooo sorry to ruin your day. Also does it really matter how many switches I have?


x2! i just say they picked the wrong lane to drive in and say fuck it just keep on rollin :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Yea I know lol. Its way too much. Its in the shop now getting some new ones that are an inch and a half extension.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> :thumbsup:


I bet it eats tires like a mofo hno:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I bet it eats tires like a mofo hno:


:yes:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I was pumping gas once.
Guy: What's with all the batteries?
Me: It's an electric car.
Guy: Oh cool.

Keep in mind, I was pumping gas.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dude yesterday said does that have hydros.. i said yes... he said on all four... i said yessss..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

heres a few.... not sure if i said this one already.. my brothers girlfriend wanted to take a cruise cuz she never been in a lowrider.. i was bumpin eazy e. boyz in da hood.. im in my 93 big body..she jumps in right when the song say cruisin down the street in my six fo... and she asks what year is this.. i said its a six fo... and she says really!!!... i started laughin..another.. we had a cruise couple weekends ago.. we all posted up at spot.... this lady driving by rolls down her window and yells *******.. like wtf..are u serious.. lol..  and a dude checking out my ride while i was pumping gas.. asked if my pumps were nitrous.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Heath V said:


> I was driving my 64 (which has 3 inch extended a-arms) through the grocery store parking lot and this old guy chased after me and told me that my wheels were falling off! I just looked at my wife and laughed. The funny thing was is that the old guy looked pissed.


 the thing i noticed with old people.. is that a lowrider either really excites them and they are like little kids all smiles and shit.. or.... it simply pisses them off for us just having a lowrider...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> heres a few.... not sure if i said this one already.. my brothers girlfriend wanted to take a cruise cuz she never been in a lowrider.. i was bumpin eazy e. boyz in da hood.. im in my 93 big body..she jumps in right when the song say cruisin down the street in my six fo... and she asks what year is this.. i said its a six fo... and she says really!!!... i started laughin..another.. we had a cruise couple weekends ago.. we all posted up at spot.... this lady driving by rolls down her window and yells *******.. like wtf..are u serious.. lol.. and a dude checking out my ride while i was pumping gas.. asked if my pumps were nitrous.


did ur bro's girlfriend like the interior? :naughty:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> did ur bro's girlfriend like the interior? :naughty:


 actually, the only people who hate on it are people on layitlow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CLASSIC LINES DOWN WHERE IM AT IS, YOU NEED A FRONT END ALIGNMENT


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Thers not many guys that know bout lowriders where im at, so this one night im at a cruise spot and this dude walks up, looks at my settup and says "are those squares?" im thinkn to myself,"oh shit this dude actually knows whats up" and before i get a chance to answer he says " or are they rounds?"...

now i dont claim to know all the west coast slang, but what the fuck is a round?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

another time im broke down on side of road, axle bearing fucked, 2am...

this dude pulls up and goes all crazy talkin bout "pancake it one time!! are those 100 spikes ? (not a spelling error) pancake it, pancake it, i'm from LA doe, im from LA "

almost knocked him the fuck out !


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I kinda think she wasnt that far from telling the truth..... Unless she read lowrider mag and watched rap videos :dunno: :dunno: wait she said 6 pumps .... okay now I know why you laughed :happysad:


But how many pumps does mini truck do have like bed dance?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Afterlife said:


> But how many pumps does mini truck do have like bed dance?


YEA BUTS DATS DIFFERENT,,,SHE SAID IT WAS HER DAILY,,,AINT NO WAY IN HELL UR GUNNA HAVE A DANCER AS A DAILY LOL


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> dude yesterday said does that have hydros.. i said yes... he said on all four... i said yessss..


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Sometimes I hate taking my car out because of all of the stupid comments. Lately I've even been getting dirty looks. *The worst is when someone is tailgating you and then speeds past you like their wife is in labor or something*, its like wow, sooo sorry to ruin your day. Also does it really matter how many switches I have?


Happens all the time to me. They pull up real close behind me at the light then take off around me like that. They think that intimidates me :rofl:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> Thers not many guys that know bout lowriders where im at, so this one night im at a cruise spot and this dude walks up, looks at my settup and says "are those squares?" im thinkn to myself,"oh shit this dude actually knows whats up" and before i get a chance to answer he says " or are they rounds?"...
> 
> now i dont claim to know all the west coast slang, but what the fuck is a round?



Actually squared and rounds are 2 types of aircraft dumps, but I HIGHLY doubt that guy knew that lol


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Last night guy said... ya I seen these things before but if u wanna bounce around
Why don't u just get a tennis ball or something. Had me rofl


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar​


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I like when someone always says "I used to have on of those" not knowing what year, make or model the car is.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Happens all the time to me. They pull up real close behind me at the light then take off around me like that. They think that intimidates me :rofl:


Yep, and its usually a big lifted truck with stupid sounding exhaust. I hate to break it to you 'bruh' but my glasspacks sound waaay better!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> I like when someone always says "I used to have on of those" not knowing what year, make or model the car is.


That has happened to me recently too, who knew that some little bratty kid with his pants hanging off his ass thats barely old enough to have a license has owned an Implala. He was obviously trying to impress his girl.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Heath V said:


> That has happened to me recently too, who knew that some little bratty kid with his pants hanging off his ass thats barely old enough to have a license has owned an Implala. He was obviously trying to impress his girl.


:werd:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

i like when they say " i used to have on of those" not even knowing what year, make or model of the car/truck is.:loco:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

that 14's are better than 13's :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> that 14's are better than 13's :rofl:


LOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL


:dunno: Thats new to me :dunno:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> :dunno: Thats new to me :dunno:



:rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> :dunno: Thats new to me :dunno:


LOL I THINK ITS FUNNY TO, THEY LOOK LIKE BIG ASS 4X4 TIRES N RIMS


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL I THINK ITS FUNNY TO, THEY LOOK LIKE BIG ASS 4X4 TIRES N RIMS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL I THINK ITS FUNNY TO, THEY LOOK LIKE BIG ASS 4X4 TIRES N RIMS


:rofl:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Lowrider is at the back of the driveway and I've had people come and offer to buy it as junk/scrap because they see it is low and assume it is not functional.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Or people asking if you wanna sell your car and once u tell them how much its worth or appraised they're like wtf?... Lol


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

johnnie65 said:


> i like when they say " i used to have on of those" not even knowing what year, make or model of the car/truck is.:loco:


Old man said I had an impala like that i was putting gas in a Monte Carlo ls :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

How many eggs does a deer lay


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> CLASSIC LINES DOWN WHERE IM AT IS, YOU NEED A FRONT END ALIGNMENT


I always get that. Along with Why would you do that to a 57?


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Old man said I had an impala like that i was putting gas in a Monte Carlo ls :facepalm:


I also get something said while pumping gas. Hit the switches, whats that worth, I use to have one..etc


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cuban Dave said:


> I had a hater tell me along time ago. when he seened my 61 impala lowrider. that i like to keep mine original. Then he pulls up in a hot rod muscle car,with not the original paint,with flames on the hood.Big slicks in the back and little tires in the front. the only thing original was the interior and the front grill.


:yes: had that plenty of times


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

People that gang bang there car club and/or say in quotes"yea we lowriders but we gang bang"I thought thats a bi law in all clubs no banging lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You have a tuck kn your car people speeding up flagging you down yelling your wheel is about to fall off


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Or people asking if you wanna sell your car and once u tell them how much its worth or appraised they're like wtf?... Lol


Yes I cant stand them kind of people! Why dont they just say they broke and thats all they got to offer,but Ill bet if the shoe was on the other foot they would not say WTF if they was selling it.


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Or those fools that overprice their cars too  I've seen gbodys with nothing more than frame wrap hydros some wires and a clean og interior trying to sell for 10k on this site


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Im sure almost everyone here has heard this one.

"Why would you do that to a car? That's a waste of money!" :facepalm:


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

el jr said:


> Im sure almost everyone here has heard this one.
> 
> "Why would you do that to a car? That's a waste of money!" :facepalm:


this :angry:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

My favorite........your tire looks low ....lol


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

when you got people offering any type of sum even after you say not for sell.

Worse is when you got someone trying to low ball your ass with 500$ and claiming it's not as good as any of the new cars, and it's not really worth it to own it. buy that logic why the fuck would you want it in the first place? :rofl:

What's worse is when you got people talking about "well it's not a six foe" when trying to lower the price, even if your car is rarer.


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

This asshole in my old apartment complex told me my car looks like a lowrider (it sits on the frame), and therefore was lowering property values. He wanted it out so I parked under his window. This is how Connecticut goes sometimes...


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

And another time, these 3 douchebag high school kids who called themselves crips (really all they did was wear blue shirts) wanted me to pick them up from school so they wanted to "ride out gangster". Nevermind that I'm the least gangster person ever...


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

Last one...I pulled into a Wendy's and dropped the car, and this choad came up to me an said "I thought your car was a piece of shit until you dropped it." Who the fuck says that??


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

77doba said:


> This asshole in my old apartment complex told me my car looks like a lowrider (it sits on the frame), and therefore was lowering property values. He wanted it out so I parked under his window. This is how Connecticut goes sometimes...





77doba said:


> And another time, these 3 douchebag high school kids who called themselves crips (really all they did was wear blue shirts) wanted me to pick them up from school so they wanted to "ride out gangster". Nevermind that I'm the least gangster person ever...





77doba said:


> Last one...I pulled into a Wendy's and dropped the car, and this choad came up to me an said "I thought your car was a piece of shit until you dropped it." Who the fuck says that??


In conclusion....Lowriders in the state of connecticut lower property values, lowriders make you more gangster, and cars are pieces of shit u ntil they're lowered.

:roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


> In conclusion....Lowriders in the state of connecticut lower property values, lowriders make you more gangster, and cars are pieces of shit u ntil they're lowered.
> 
> :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

Exactly! The good part is the cops don't fuck with me because they don't even know what it is. I'm pretty sure they think I'm a witch or something..


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

77doba said:


> And another time, these *3 douchebag high school kids who called themselves crips (really all they did was wear blue shirts)* wanted me to pick them up from school so they wanted to "ride out gangster". Nevermind that I'm the least gangster person ever...







Honestly if that was me, I'd probably say I keep my ride crab free and start punching em in the face for even suggesting that, I mean if you needed a ride to get to work and I Knew you, sure ok, but you want a ride just to "ride out gangster" fuck off.


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

That's life around here. Lots of "gangsters". Gayest shit ever..


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

"Does your car have the up and down thingys?".....What?....fuckin windows?


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

77doba said:


> That's life around here. Lots of "gangsters". Gayest shit ever..


I Remember hanging out with this one dude, ok guy, he was into Tupac way to much. Anyways he tells me he was gonna claim sureno (He had just seen American Me/Blood in blood out). So when he told me this he idk what he was expecting me to say I Just look at him, no expression, then he's talking about how powerful The mexican mafia is :rofl: so then I start pushing him yelling "Fuck you doin coming with that scrap shit ene" started like not hitting, but you know pushing him back like I was gonna fuck him up, then he gets kind of scared and says he's gonna claim northside so then I Started hitting him same way except telling him "Fuck that buster shit dogg" this time I was a little more aggressive, then he says he's gonna claim F-14, so then I started saying hsit lile "U Bulldog? What fucking street motherfucker, what set eastside? Westside?" so then he stops and every time he switches up he kept talking about how the next was better then the last, so then he starts getting on about bloods/Crips. Eventually I called him a stupid ass fake motherfucker, saying if you were truly down with any of that shit, you'd keep claiming no matter what, keep your ass neutral cause if someone runs up on your false flaggin ass they'll beat you down without hesitation. he has this big ass embarrased look on his face. So we just went on with what we were doin.


the fucked up part? I see him about a week later, he's got two fucking black eyes, some bulldog beat the shit outta him and took his blue chargers hat and threw it in the trash. best part? he told me this expecting sympathy, I just told him "don't do something and then bitch when said thing has fucking repercussions I already warned you about". I stopped talking to him after that.:rofl:

that dude kept talking about wanting a "64" like the one in boyz in the hood I Told him I'd take him to a yard and we can begin building one, I'd help him out, never took me up on it.


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

What a douchebag. I like how he's a free agent waiting to sign with the right gang. And of course he didn't actually wanna build an impala, just wanted to be Ice Cube for a few mins..hate dildos like that!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

el jr said:


> Im sure almost everyone here has heard this one.
> 
> "Why would you do that to a car? That's a waste of money!" :facepalm:


Its always the hotrodders and the classic keep it original freaks.But these same jerks would add flames to they car thats not original,beef up the engine,which is not original and put on slicks.Like they didnt just waist the same amout of money you just did!


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Cuban Dave said:


> Its always the hotrodders and the classic keep it original freaks.But these same jerks would add flames to they car thats not original,beef up the engine,which is not original and put on slicks.Like they didnt just waist the same amout of money you just did!


I tell them peeps who be on that "you ruined a classic" shit I say "oh so what, it was fucking amazing sitting in a god damn yard garnering rust? waiting to be crushed for scrap and gone from the world forever? So its crap that I'm restoring it to working condition, driving it on the street, and getting more people to purchase and save these cars from being crushed in a yard? The only asshole who runs a classic is a fucking drunk driver who runs it into a poll." 


they'll either say when u put it like that, I guess its ok. or they'll say "fuck that you fucked it up" :rofl:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

77doba said:


> What a douchebag. I like how he's a free agent waiting to sign with the right gang. And of course he didn't actually wanna build an impala, just wanted to be Ice Cube for a few mins..hate dildos like that!


Yeah he was fucked up, but I've met a lot of people be on that bullshit. You hang out with people a little they go off on a tangent.


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

el jr said:


> Im sure almost everyone here has heard this one.
> 
> "Why would you do that to a car? That's a waste of money!" :facepalm:


:yes:


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

Neighbor in apt complex asked me, "Can you TURN YOUR CAR DOWN?!" WTF? Was mad that the 18" glasspacks woke her up every morning when i'd warm it up


----------



## 94TEECEE (Apr 27, 2007)

haha


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Idk why he said it but today some black dude asked me " hey thats a nice car you get that in Mexico or sumthin??" dead serious too like WTF SMH Homie idk where u get that dumb ass idea from...... I got a juiced 88 Luxury sport lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

is that an electric car LOL. at a non lowrider carshow in the burbs..


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Dumbest thing I keep hearing is a car like impala or regal on dubs a lowrider


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

A DUDE FROM FLORIDA STATING THERE ARE THE TREND SETTERS OTHER STATES FOLLOW. :scrutinize::barf:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

do you want to trade your all chrome and patterened out big body for my 97 honda station wagon with 200000 miles but it is all stock i hate selling cars and dealing with dumbasses


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

People are fn stupid... They think a nice lowlow is less $$ than their peice of shit...lol!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

JROCK said:


> A DUDE FROM FLORIDA STATING THERE ARE THE TREND SETTERS OTHER STATES FOLLOW. :scrutinize::barf:


Let me guess Orientalmontecarlo?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JROCK said:


> A DUDE FROM FLORIDA STATING THERE ARE THE TREND SETTERS OTHER STATES FOLLOW. :scrutinize::barf:


Lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EBAY said:


> Let me guess Orientalmontecarlo?


MMMM HMMMM! :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

JROCK said:


> A DUDE FROM FLORIDA STATING THERE ARE THE TREND SETTERS OTHER STATES FOLLOW. :scrutinize::barf:


Jajajajajaja a better one,,,,we got 150k spent on a daily


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> Jajajajajaja a better one,,,,we got 150k spent on a daily


OH YEAH! FORGOT ABOUT THAT! LOL :bowrofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Some time ago we made a U turn into a Jack N Box while 3 wheeling my old ride. We order our meal, sat down to eat when we notice a cop pull into the parking lot and park behind my car..... I'm somewhat nervous now when he gets out his car and walks into the restaurant looks around; see’s us (there weren’t that many people) and asked if it was our car? I reluctantly told him it was. He said that someone had reported a car speeding and that they were moving so fast that the front tier was in the air. We held it in and said, "Nope we weren't speeding". He agreed because it was a lowrider and left. 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

This guy on craigslist was selling a impala and on the advertisment he said it was a dodge impala? Lol im like wtf so i called him je said he had a dodge impala for sale.... I laughed and hung up lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SWIGS said:


> This guy on craigslist was selling a impala and on the advertisment he said it was a dodge impala? Lol im like wtf so i called him je said he had a dodge impala for sale.... I laughed and hung up lol


shit u shoulda lowballed him,,he didn't kno wat he had :brigging:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> shit u shoulda lowballed him,,he didn't kno wat he had :brigging:


He had a dodge.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHE1 said:


> He had a dodge.


exactly,tell him dodges are a piece a shit and when needing work they aint worth nothin


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

dumbest thing i ever heard SeSeSeSerio's music


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

goldspokes said:


> dumbest thing i ever heard SeSeSeSerio's music


Lol X100


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Some guy told me to hit it for the kids. :cheesy:


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

i've got a 79 datsun mini n the bed is lifted, i always get "do you use that to haul trash, how much can it carry", now mind you they are lookin at it and it is all done up in the bed, got a shell and all, n they still ask that...huh


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

To vote for Obama :facepalm:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-your-favorite-cutlass-mods.html#post15915522


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was Rollin nose up, ass down.... This fool asked me if my 64 was hard on gas cause I was driving UP HILL,!!!!!


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

thATs cLaSSiC Che1 tHaTs cOps oN PaYRoLL fAsHo :naughty:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Long freight train had me stopped in front of a black barbershop
"How many do it got?"

Me: " 2 pumps, 6 batteries"

"NAH SWITCHES"

Me: "6" 

"Ahh!"


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Special Brew said:


> Neighbor in apt complex asked me, "Can you TURN YOUR CAR DOWN?!" WTF? Was mad that the 18" glasspacks woke her up every morning when i'd warm it up


Hell ya, I got 12s


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Courage said:


> or they'll say "fuck that you fucked it up" :rofl:


.:rofl:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> To vote for Obama :facepalm:



:nicoderm::no: TO VOTE FOR ROMNEY! :ugh::scrutinize::barf::facepalm::thumbsdown:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> To vote :facepalm:





JROCK said:


> TO VOTE


fixed


----------



## Napa-Matt (Jul 22, 2012)

That my wheels are to small and that I should get some "6's"


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I was Rollin nose up, ass down.... This fool asked me if my 64 was hard on gas cause I was driving UP HILL,!!!!!


...Now THAT'S funny.................


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

Courage said:


> I Remember hanging out with this one dude, ok guy, he was into Tupac way to much. Anyways he tells me he was gonna claim sureno (He had just seen American Me/Blood in blood out). So when he told me this he idk what he was expecting me to say I Just look at him, no expression, then he's talking about how powerful The mexican mafia is :rofl: so then I start pushing him yelling "Fuck you doin coming with that scrap shit ene" started like not hitting, but you know pushing him back like I was gonna fuck him up, then he gets kind of scared and says he's gonna claim northside so then I Started hitting him same way except telling him "Fuck that buster shit dogg" this time I was a little more aggressive, then he says he's gonna claim F-14, so then I started saying hsit lile "U Bulldog? What fucking street motherfucker, what set eastside? Westside?" so then he stops and every time he switches up he kept talking about how the next was better then the last, so then he starts getting on about bloods/Crips. Eventually I called him a stupid ass fake motherfucker, saying if you were truly down with any of that shit, you'd keep claiming no matter what, keep your ass neutral cause if someone runs up on your false flaggin ass they'll beat you down without hesitation. he has this big ass embarrased look on his face. So we just went on with what we were doin.
> 
> 
> the fucked up part? I see him about a week later, he's got two fucking black eyes, some bulldog beat the shit outta him and took his blue chargers hat and threw it in the trash. best part? he told me this expecting sympathy, I just told him "don't do something and then bitch when said thing has fucking repercussions I already warned you about". I stopped talking to him after that.:rofl:
> ...





YOU SEEM MORE LAME THANT HAT FAGGET ASS WANNA BE!ID LAY YOUR BITCH ASS OUT COLD AND WAKE YOU UP AND DO IT AGAIN IN MY JAMMER JERSEY!!!! SUR 13!!!!!FUCK YOUR SIDE. LAME ASS FOOS LIKE YOU ACT ALL HARD WEN THE OPPURTUNITY ARISES BUT I BET YOU WOULD TRY THAT ON A REAL ESE!!!


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> that 14's are better than 13's :rofl:



HAHAHAHAHA :nosad: HE DESERVES:twak: FOR THAT ONE!


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you scared that your wheels will fall off with only one lug "knockoff" holding them on? lol :facepalm:


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

TTT! THE OTHER DAY I PULLED UP AT THE LIQUOR IN MY MONTE AND THIS IDIOT TELLS ME.(THATS A CLEAN ASS LAC) I LOOKED AT HIM AND WAS ABOUT TO CALL HIM ON IT WHEN HIS OWN BOY TELLS HIM ITS A MONTE CARLO YOU DUMBASS!!! IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY MAN I WAS FUCKING ROLLING!!!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

62Impala13s said:


> Are you scared that your wheels will fall off with only one lug "knockoff" holding them on? lol :facepalm:


 THE SAD PART.......ITS TRUE LOL.







I HAD MY WHEEL FALL OFF 2WEEKS AGO COMING BACK FROM A CAR SHOW LOL:roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THE SAD PART.......ITS TRUE LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens due to installer error... either your lug nuts broke off... or the spinner wasn't tight enough. Ive even seen people put adapters on with fucked up threads and force the spinners on.. then they fall off.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *This happens due to installer error... either your lug nuts broke off*... or the spinner wasn't tight enough. Ive even seen people put adapters on with fucked up threads and force the spinners on.. then they fall off.


How is that installer error? When I lost a wheel on the highway it was beacause the lug studs broke!  :nicoderm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> This happens due to installer error... either your lug nuts broke off... or the spinner wasn't tight enough. Ive even seen people put adapters on with fucked up threads and force the spinners on.. then they fall off.


 IT WAS THE 3RD ONE. I JUST PUT THESE RIMS ON A THURSDAY......AND I DIDNT TEST DRIVE THEM, JUST TOOK OFF ON A SATURDAY OUT OF TOWN..:facepalm: I SHOULD KNOW BETTER :facepalm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> How is that installer error? When I lost a wheel on the highway it was beacause the lug studs broke!  :nicoderm:


Either instaler error or lugnuts breaking off.. you know what i meant...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> IT WAS THE 3RD ONE. I JUST PUT THESE RIMS ON A THURSDAY......AND I DIDNT TEST DRIVE THEM, JUST TOOK OFF ON A SATURDAY OUT OF TOWN..:facepalm: I SHOULD KNOW BETTER :facepalm:


If this is the 3rd one i bet you're doing something wrong.. I've rolled hundreds of sets of knockoffs and never had an issue.. Red adapters on the pass side, white adapters on the driver side.. Bearing grease on the adapter threads, tighten with a lead hammer and your good..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*The only people ive ever met who have had tires fall off is from not tightening the lugnuts. Wheel studs breaking off, adapters on the wrong side of car, or tightening knockoffs with "rubber mallets".. 

one dude even used an oil filter wrench on his bullet spinners.*..:facepalm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *The only people ive ever met who have had tires fall off is from not tightening the lugnuts. Wheel studs breaking off, adapters on the wrong side of car, or tightening knockoffs with "rubber mallets"..
> 
> one dude even used an oil filter wrench on his bullet spinners.*..:facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *The only people ive ever met who have had tires fall off is from not tightening the lugnuts. Wheel studs breaking off, adapters on the wrong side of car, or tightening knockoffs with "rubber mallets"..
> 
> one dude even used an oil filter wrench on his bullet spinners.*..:facepalm:


 EVERTHING WAS RIGHT...I JUST DIDNT TIGHTEN THE SPINNER TIGHT ENOUGHT.....THIS SHOULD BE ON THE "HOW DO U KNOW WHEN YOUR A TRUE LOWRIDER'' FORM LOL....I KNOW A LOT OF HOMIES THAT LOST WHEELS, FROM COMING LOSE FROM HOPPING,DRIVING,OR NOT TIGHTEN THE SPINNER AT LEASE ONCE A WEEK....THEY EVEN COME LOSE FROM BACKING UP UR RIDE..


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> :roflmao:


 :roflmao::roflmao:I EVEN KNOW SOME HOMIE THAT USE ''LOCK TIGHT'' ON HIS RIMS :roflmao::roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> If this is the 3rd one i bet you're doing something wrong.. I've rolled hundreds of sets of knockoffs and never had an issue.. Red adapters on the pass side, white adapters on the driver side.. Bearing grease on the adapter threads, tighten with a lead hammer and your good..


Damn... that's a lot of sets of wheels


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> EVERTHING WAS RIGHT...I JUST DIDNT TIGHTEN THE SPINNER TIGHT ENOUGHT.....THIS SHOULD BE ON THE "HOW DO U KNOW WHEN YOUR A TRUE LOWRIDER'' FORM LOL....I KNOW A LOT OF HOMIES THAT LOST WHEELS, FROM COMING LOSE FROM HOPPING,DRIVING,OR NOT TIGHTEN THE SPINNER AT LEASE ONCE A WEEK....THEY EVEN COME LOSE FROM BACKING UP UR RIDE..


If urs or anyone's rim is falling off or loosening from driving ur shit is in backwards cause from wat I kno if their on da right sides they will tighten while driven


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

LARGO15201904 said:


> YOU SEEM MORE LAME THANT HAT FAGGET ASS WANNA BE!ID LAY YOUR BITCH ASS OUT COLD AND WAKE YOU UP AND DO IT AGAIN IN MY JAMMER JERSEY!!!! SUR 13!!!!!FUCK YOUR SIDE. LAME ASS FOOS LIKE YOU ACT ALL HARD WEN THE OPPURTUNITY ARISES BUT I BET YOU WOULD TRY THAT ON A REAL ESE!!!


:facepalm: this is one of da stupidest shit


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> If urs or anyone's rim is falling off or loosening from driving ur shit is in backwards cause from wat I kno if their on da right sides they will tighten while driven


 IT DONT HAPPEN ALL THE TIME. ITS HAPPEN TO ME 3 MAYBE 4 TIMES IN THE LAST 14YRS. OF ME RIDING ON KNOCK OFFS.......BUT IM NOT TO SURE WHY THEY COME LOOSE.BUT I USALLY JACK MY CAR UP AND CHECK THEM EVERY 2WEEKS....JUST TO BE SAFE:thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

You're afraid of damaging the knockoff when hammering. Pummel that shit


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicago-n said:


> You're afraid of damaging the knockoff when hammering. Pummel that shit


 NA,ITS A ALUMINUM HAMMER,AND JUST HIT IT ENOUGHT TO MAKE SURE ITS TIGHT.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> Damn... that's a lot of sets of wheels


Yeah i sold alot of them in my time..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> NA,ITS A ALUMINUM HAMMER,AND JUST HIT IT ENOUGHT TO MAKE SURE ITS TIGHT.


If its an aluminum hammer i wouldnt use it it will damage the spinner and chipp your chrome.. I've tried all types of hammers deadblows, brass, steel, and lead ones.. most damage the spinners.. 

I recommend using a lead hammer, or a deadblow if nothing else is around..


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

This guy downtown Saturday night was walking by telling his girlfriend I have "bags" on my car so everything I start it it'll go "pshhhhh" and go up. soooo apparently the switches are wired to my ignition..?


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> This guy downtown Saturday night was walking by telling his girlfriend I have "bags" on my car so everything I start it it'll go "pshhhhh" and go up. soooo apparently the switches are wired to my ignition..?


lolololololo:roflmao:


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Sucks bro.I have been riding knockoff's for almost 17 years with no problems. I just got into the habit of checking them when I clean them so every two weeks or so I just tap on them a few times with the led hammer to give me the piece of mind 


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THE SAD PART.......ITS TRUE LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> If its an aluminum hammer i wouldnt use it it will damage the spinner and chipp your chrome.. I've tried all types of hammers deadblows, brass, steel, and lead ones.. most damage the spinners..
> 
> I recommend using a lead hammer, or a deadblow if nothing else is around..


 THATS WHAT I MEANT ....''A LEAD HAMMER''. NOT ALUMINUM :facepalm: I DONT KNOW WHERE I GOT ALUMINUM FROM,IT MUST OF BEEN FROM THE CAN OF BEERS I WAS THINKING ! LOL...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

62Impala13s said:


> Sucks bro.I have been riding knockoff's for almost 17 years with no problems. I just got into the habit of checking them when I clean them so every two weeks or so I just tap on them a few times with the led hammer to give me the piece of mind


 UR LUCKEY HOMIE...U NEVER HAD A RIM FALL OFF.ITS SOME SCARY SHIT !!!! IF MY HOMIES WOULDNT LAUGHT AT ME ,I WOULD GO BACK TO ROLLING SOME BOLT-ONS .!.! LOL...ONLY PROBLEM I WAS WHEN THE HUB AND SPINNER WOULD POP OFF LOL:roflmao:


----------

